# تلاميذ الرب ورسلة الأطهار



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

متى الرسول الأنجيلى​

والتلميذ الطاهـــر​
 من الجليل ويدعى لاوي. كان عشارًا،  يجمع الجزية لحساب الرومان المستعمِرين، لذلك كان ممقوتًا لدى الشعب  ومعتبرًا خاطئا في نظر عامة الناس. دعاه الرب أن يتبعه وكان جالسًا عند  مكان الجباية، فترك كل شيء وقام وتبعه (مت 9: 9-24). إذ عملت نعمة الرب في  قلبه. لازم الرب يسوع وسمع تعاليمه وشاهد عجائبه وعاين قيامته المجيدة  وامتلأ من الروح القدس يوم الخمسين. قيل أنه كرز بالإنجيل في بلاد اليهودية  وأثيوبيا، وقيل أنه بشر في بلاد الفرس والبارثيين، وكتب الإنجيل الذي يحمل  اسمه.​​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يوحنا الرسول الأنجيلى​

 والتلميذ الطاهــر الحبيب​

 نشأته:

 شقيق يعقوب بن زبدي المعروف بيعقوب  الكبير. كان أبوه يحترف مهنة الصيد، ويبدو أنه كان في سعةٍ من العيش، لأنه  كان له أُجَراء (مر20:1)، وكانت أمه سالومي بين النساء اللاتي كُنَّ يخدمن  الرب يسوع من أموالهن (مت55:27، 56؛ مر40:10-41). ويغلب على الظن أن أسرة  يوحنا كانت تقيم في بيت صيدا القريبة من بحر الجليل. أحد التلاميذ الأخصاء  يبدو أنه قد تتلمذ بعض الوقت للقديس يوحنا المعمدان وكان يتردد عليه  (يو35:1-41). دعاه السيد المسيح للتلمذة مع أخيه يعقوب فتبعه، وبناءً على  رواية القديس جيروم فإن يوحنا في ذلك الوقت كان في الخامسة والعشرين من  عمره. وهو التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه (يو26:19)، اتكأ على صدره في العشاء  الأخير. وهو التلميذ والرسول واللاهوتي والرائي، جمع في شخصه بين حب  البتولية والعظمة الحقيقية، والبساطة القلبية مع المحبة الفائقة العجيبة.  كان يوحنا واحدًا من التلاميذ المقربين إلى الرب يسوع مع يعقوب أخيه وبطرس،  الذين صحبوا السيد المسيح في معجزة إقامة ابنة يايروس من الموت (مر37:5)،  وفي حادث التجلي (مت1:17)، وفي جثسيماني ليلة آلامه (مت37:26)، وبَكَّر مع  بطرس وذهب إلى قبر المخلص فجر أحد القيامة (يو2:20-5)، وكان حماسه وحبه  ظاهرين، حتى أنه سبق بطرس ووصل أولاً إلى القبر. وهو الوحيد بين التلاميذ  الذي استطاع أن يتعرف على الرب يسوع حينما أظهر ذاته على بحر طبرية عقب  قيامته المجيدة، وقال لبطرس: "هو الرب" (يو7:21). ويذكر القديس أغسطينوس أن  عفة يوحنا وبتوليته دون بقية التلاميذ كانت هي سرّ محبة المسيح له. وكان  هو، مع أندراوس، أول من تبعه في بشارته (يو40:1)، وآخِر من تركه عشية آلامه  من بعد موته. انفرد من بين التلاميذ في سيْره بدون خوف وراء المُخَلِّص في  الوقت العصيب الذي تركه الجميع وانفضوا من حوله. وكان واسطة لإدخال بطرس  حيث كان الرب يسوع يُحَاكَم، نظرًا لأنه كان معروفًا عند رئيس الكهنة  (يو15:18،16). رافق الرب إلى الصليب، فسلَّمه أمه العذراء مريم، ومن تلك  الساعة عاشت معه (يو25:19-27). انفرد بين الإنجيليين بتسجيل حديث الرب يسوع  الرائع عن الإفخارستيا (يو 6)، ولقائه مع السامرية (يو4)، وموقفه من  المرأة الزانية التي أُمسِكَت في ذات الفعل (يو8)، وشفاء المولود أعمى  (يو9)، وإقامة لعازر من الموت (يو11)، وصلاة الرب يسوع الوداعية (يو17).  وكان يوحنا أحد الأربعة الذين سمعوا نبوة المُخلِّص عن خراب أورشليم  والهيكل وانقضاء العالم (مر13: 3)، وأحد الاثنين اللذين أعدا له الفصح  الأخير. 



 خدمته الكرازية:

 كان للقديس يوحنا وضع بارز في الكنيسة  الأولى. نقرأ عنه في الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر الأعمال، ونراه جنبًا إلى جنب  مع بطرس أكبر الرسل سنًا. نراهما متلازمين في معجزة شفاء المقعد عند باب  الهيكل (أع3)، وأمام محكمة اليهود العليا (السنهدرين) يشهدان للمسيح (أع4)،  وفي السامرة يضعان أياديهما على أهلها ليقبلوا الروح القدس (أع8). يبدو أن  خدمته الكرازية في الفترة الأولى من تأسيس الكنيسة كانت في أورشليم  والمناطق القريبة منها، فالتقاليد القديمة كلها تجمع على بقائه في أورشليم  حتى نياحة العذراء مريم التي تسلمها من الرب كأمٍ له ليرعاها. ومهما يكن من  أمر، فإن يوحنا الرسول، بعد نياحة العذراء مريم، انطلق إلى آسيا الصغرى  ومدنها الشهيرة، وجعل إقامته في مدينة أفسس العظيمة مكملاً عمل بولس الرسول  الكرازي في آسيا الصغرى (أع24:18-28، 1:19-12). أخذ يشرف من تلك العاصمة  القديمة الشهيرة على بلاد آسيا الصغرى ومدنها المعروفة وقتذاك من أمثال  ساردس وفيلادلفيا واللاذقية وأزمير وبرغامس وثياتيرا وغيرها، وهي البلاد  التي وردت إشارات عنها في سفر الرؤيا. 



 نفيه إلى جزيرة  بطمس:

 بسبب نشاطه الكرازي قُبِض عليه في حكم  الإمبراطور دومتيان (81-96م) وأُرسل مقيدًا إلى روما، وهناك أُلقي في خلقين  (مرجل) زيت مغلي، فلم يؤثر عليه بل خرج منه أكثر نضرة، مما أثار ثائرة  الإمبراطور فأمر بنفيه إلى جزيرة بطمس، وهي إحدى جزر بحر إيجه وتقع إلى  الجنوب الغربي من مدينة أفسس وتعرف الآن باسم باتوما Patoma أو بالموسا  Palmosa، ومازال بالجزيرة بعض معالم أثرية عن سكنى القديس يوحنا بها. وقد  مكث بالجزيرة حوالي سنة ونصف كتب أثناءها رؤياه حوالي سنة 95م. ثم أُفرِج  عنه في زمن الإمبراطور نرفا (96-98م) الذي خلف دومتيان، فقد أصدر مجلس  الشيوخ الروماني قرارًا بعودة جميع المنفيين إلى أوطانهم. وبالإفراج عنه  عاد إلى أفسس ليمارس نشاطه التبشيري. 



 رسول الحب:

 من الألقاب اللاصقة بيوحنا لقب  "الحبيب"، فقد ذكر نفسه أنه "التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع"، وقد ظل يوحنا رسول  المحبة في كرازته ووعظه ورسائله وإنجيله، وكتاباته كلها مفعمة بهذه الروح.  روى عنه القديس جيروم هذه القصة أنه لما شاخ ولم يعد قادرًا على الوعظ، كان  يُحمَل إلى الكنيسة ويقف بين المؤمنين مرددًا العبارة: "يا أولادي حبوا  بعضكم بعضًا"، فلما سأم البعض تكرار هذه العبارة وتساءلوا لماذا يعيد هذه  الكلمات ويكررها، كان جوابه لأنها هي وحدها كافية لخلاصنا لو أتممناها. 



 حبه الشديد لخلاص  الخطاة:

 قاد إلى الإيمان شابًا، وسلَّمه إلى  أسقف المكان كوديعة وأوصاه به كثيرًا. لكن ذلك الشاب ما لبث أن عاد إلى  حياته الأولى قبل إيمانه، بل تمادى في طريق الشر حتى صار رئيسًا لعصابة  قطاع طرق. عاد يوحنا بعد مدة إلى الأسقف وسأله عن الوديعة واستخبره عن ذلك  الشاب. تنهد الأسقف وقال: "لقد مات!" ولما استفسر عن كيفية موته، روى له  خبر ارتداده. حزن يوحنا حزنًا شديدًا واستحضر دابة ركبها رغم كبر سنه، وأخذ  يجوب الجبل الذي قيل إن هذا الشاب كان يتخذه مسرحًا لسرقاته. أمسكه اللصوص  وقادوه إلى زعيمهم الذي لم يكن سوى ذلك الشاب! تعرَّف عليه الشاب وللحال  فرَّ من أمامه، وأسرع يوحنا خلفه وهو يناشده الوقوف رحمة بشيخوخته، فوقف  الشاب وجاء وسجد بين يديه، فأقامه ووعظه فتاب عن إثمه ورجع إلى الله. 



 حرصه على استقامة  الإيمان:

 كان يمقت الهرطقة جدًا، ويظهر هذا  الأمر واضحًا في كتاباته المليئة بالتحذير من الهراطقة. ذُكِر عنه أنه دخل  يومًا حمامًا فلما وجد فيه كيرنثوس الهرطوقي الغنوسي الذي أنكر تجسد الرب،  صاح في المؤمنين: "لا تدخلوا حيث عدو المسيح لئلا يهبط عليكم الحمام!" قال  ذلك وخرج يعدو أمامهم فخرجوا وراءه مذعورين! وقد روى هذه القصة إيريناوس  على أنه سمعها من بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول نفسه. يشير بولس الرسول  إلى وضع يوحنا المتميز في الكنيسة الأولى، فيذكره على أنه أحد أعمدة  الكنيسة وأنه من رسل الختان (غل9:2). يذكر بوليكاربوس Polycarp أسقف أفسس  أواخر القرن الثاني أن يوحنا كان يضع على جبهته صفيحة من الذهب كالتي كان  يحملها رئيس أحبار اليهود، ليدل بذلك على أن الكهنوت قد انتقل من الهيكل  القديم إلى الكنيسة. بعد أن دوَّن لنا هذا الرسول إنجيلاً ورؤيا وثلاث  رسائل تحمل اسمه، رقد في الرب في شيخوخة وقورة حوالي سنة 100م، ودفن في  مدينة أفسس.​​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

بطرس الرسول

 والتلميذ الطاهــــر​

هو سمعان إبن يونا الملقب بسمعان بطرس باليونانية وصفا بالعربية ومعنى  اللقب بطرس هو الصخرة وقد نال هذا اللقب من السيد المسيح بحسب رواية الكتاب  المقدس. كان بطرس الرسول واحد من نخبة الرسل (إثنى عشر رسولاً ) الذين  إختارهم يسوع المسيح من بين أتباعه وسميوا بالتلاميذ وقد رمز إليهم فى  العهد القديم بأبناء يعقوب الإثنا عشر آباء أسباط بنى إسرائيل ورمز إليهم  أيضاً بأثنى عشر عين ماء (خر27:15 ) كما يرمز إليهم أيضاً بأنبياء العهد  القديم الإثنى عشر والذين لهم أسفار فى نهاية التوراة. ويرمز للقديس بطرس  برأوبين الإبن الأكبر من أبناء يعقوب لأنهما يتشابهان فى الشخصية والتصرفات  ونجد يعقوب يقول عن رأوبين عندما بارك أبنائه قبل وفاته: أنت بكرى قوتى  وإول قدرتى فضل الرفعة وفضل العز فائر كالماء لاتتفضل إشارة إلى تسرعه فى  الوعود والأحكام. وتستطيع أن تتبين ملامح شخصية بطرس الرسول من خلال ماذكر  عنه فى الكتاب المقدس بإنه كان شخصية حماسية مندفعة كما أنه كان متسرعاً فى  كثير من الأحيان فى إطلاقه الأحكام والوعود وكان السباق فى طرح الأسئلة  على السيد المسيح كما أنه كان السباق أيضاً فى إعطاء الأجوبة مثل رأوبين  إبن يعقوب. قال بطرس الرسول ليسوع إن شك فيك الجميع فأنا لاأشك فيك وقال  أيضاً لو إضطررت أن أموت معك لاأنكرك ثم أنكره فى نفس الليلة ثلاث مرات.  (مت33:26 ،34 ) وكلم رأوبين أباه قائلاً إقتل إبنى إن لم أجىء إليك  ببنيامين سلمه بيدى لأنزل به إلى مصر وأنا أرده لك مع أنه لايملك هذا ولو  عاد بدونه فأن يعقوب لايمكن أن يقتل إبن رأوبين إنتقاماً منه. (تك37:42 ).  لذلك فإن البكورية أخذت من رأوبين وأعطيت ليوسف أخيه وأخذت منه الرياسة  أيضاً وأعطيت ليهوذا أخيه. أما القديس بطرس فإنه بعد ان ندم على إنكاره  للسيد المسيح فقد قبلت توبته بعد قيامة الرب يسوع من الأموات بل وأعطيت له  الرياسة لرعاية خراف الله وغنمه وقد دونت بعض محطات حياته فى الأناجيل  الاربعة وأعمال الرسل. ولد ونشأ بطرس الرسول فى قرية بيت صيدا فى فلسطين  وعمل هناك صياد سمك مع أخيه أندراوس قبل أن يدعوه يسوع ليكون أحد أتباعه.  وأصبح بعد ذلك قائداً لبقية رسل المسيح كما أن الكنيسة الأولى أقرت بسلطته.  يعترف أغلب المسيحيين بقداسة سمعان بطرس وبأنه أول باباوات روما بما فى  ذلك الكاثوليك الشرقيين. بينما تعتبره طوائف مسيحية أخرى بأنه أول أساقفة  أنطاكية. ومن ثم أصبح أسقف روما. ولكن لايؤخذ هذا بأنه كان يملك سلطاناً  أسقفياً فعلياً على بقية الأسقفيات أو الأبرشيات فى مختلف أنحاء العالم.  ومن هنا يوجد فئة أخرى من المسيحين لاترى بأن القديس بطرس الرسول كان يمتلك  فعلاً مهام الأسقف. ذلك لأن هذه الوظيفة أو المهمة تحددت خصائصها وطبيعتها  فى الكنيسة فى فترة لاحقة لزمن هذا الرسول. وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الكثيرين  من المسيحين البروتسانت لايستعملون لقب القديس فى الحديث عنه ويكتفون بلقب  تلميذ أو رسول. يؤكد كل من بابيس وإبرونيموس وإكليمندس الإسكندرى  وترتوليانوس وكايوس وأريجانوس ويوسبيوس وهم من آباء أو من مؤرخى الكنيسة  القدامى بأنه أستشهد فى 29 يونيو من عام 64م بينما يذهب بعض الباحثين إلى  أن وفاته كانت فى 13 أكتوبر من عام 64م. وبحسب تقليد مختلف الكنائس يعتقد  بأنه قتل صلبا بيد السلطات الرومانية وإستناداً إلى كتب الأبوكريفا أى  الكتب الدينية المرفوضة من الكنيسة والذى يسمى بكتاب أعمال بطرس فإنه صلب  بشكل مقلوب أى رأسه إلى أسفل وقدماه للأعلى ويحدد تقليد الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية مكان دفنه تحت المذبح العالى فى بازيليك القديس بطرس فى  الفاتيكان. ويرجح بعض دارسى العهد الجديد بأنه كان فى البدء تلميذاً ليوحنا  المعمدان قبل أن يصبح تلميذاً للمسيح ويصبح الشخص الأبرز بينهم حيث تم  ذكره بشكل أكبر من بقية التلاميذ فى الأناجيل الأربعة. إضافة إلى ذلك إختصه  السيد المسيح مع يعقوب ويوحنا بمعاينة أحداث عظيمة يرويها الإنجيل كحادثة  التجلى وغيرها. ويتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن إنكار بطرس معرفته بالمسيح ثلاث  مرات أثناء محاكمته التى سبقت الصلب ولكنه ندم على ذلك لاحقاً وقبلت توبته.  وبعد قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت نال بطرس ورفاقه الرسل قوة من الروح  القدس وإندفعوا يبشرون بإيمانهم فى كل مكان. يعتقد أن الرسول بطرس كتب  سفرين من أسفار العهد الجديد هما رسالة بطرس الأولى والثانية. فى معظم  اللوحات التى رسمت له نراه يحمل فى يديه مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. ( رمز  قيادته للكنيسة ). بطرس هو سمعان بن يونا وهو أخو أندراوس. ولد فى بيت صيدا  فى الجليل وكانت مهنته صيد السمك. ولما جاء به أخوه أندراوس إلى يسوع  أبتدره الرب قائلاً: "أنت تدعى كيفا اى الصخرة" . ثم دعاه يسوع ثانية وأخاه  قائلاً: أتبعانى فاجعلكما صيادى الناس. وللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه. وبعد  هذه الدعوة الثانية لازم بطرس يسوع ولم يفارقه إلى النهاية. ولما أعلن  السيد المسيح جسده مأكلاً حقيقياً ، ودمه مشرباً حقيقياً مشيراً بذلك إلى  سر القربان الأقدس، أستصعب الرسل كلامه ورجعوا إلى الوراء فقال لهم: ألعلكم  أنتم أيضاً تريدون أن تمضوا؟ فأجاب سمعان بطرس: إلى من نذهب يارب وكلام  الحياة الأبدية عندك؟ سأل بطرس معلمه: كم مرة أغفر لأخى، يومياً، إذا خطىء  إلى، أإلى سبع مرات؟ أجابه يسوع: "لاأقول لك سبع مرات، بل سبعين مرة سبع  مرات". وهذا تبيان للضعف البشرى الصادر من الإنسان، وواجب أن نغفر دائماً  مادامت النية سليمة صافية. وكم كان متحمساً للدفاع عن معلمه عندما أعلن  يسوع عن كيفية ميتته فقال له سمعان بطرس: أنى مستعد أن أمضى معك إلى السجن  وحتى إلى الموت فقال له يسوع: " أن الروح مستعد وأما الجسد فضعيف. وستنكرنى  ليلة الآمى ثلاث مرات قبل صياح الديك مرتين. وهكذا كان. ولكن عاد بطرس  فندم على خطيئته بذرف الدموع مدة حياته كلها. ومن يتصفح النصوص الواردة فى  العهد الجديد، يتضح له جلياً أن بطرس هو أول من تبع المسيح وأعترف به. وكان  أميناً لأسراره وقد رافقه فى جميع مراحل حياته. وقد جعله الرب زعيماً  للرسل ورئيساً على كنيسته... وبدأ بالتبشير فى السامرة، وطاف مدن سواحل  فلسطين ولبنان وعمد كرنيليوس القائد برؤيا عجيبة مؤثرة جداً. وهو من خرج من  أورشليم، قبل الرسل. وبعد صعود الرب بشر بطرس فى فلسطين وفينيقية وآسيا  خمس سنوات، ثم أقام كرسية سنة 44 للميلاد. ثم عاد إلى أورشليم فى السنة  نفسها، فألقاه هيرودس اغريبا فى السجن وخلصه ملاك الرب. فأستأنف التبشير  وعقد المجمع الأول مع الرسل وكتب رسالته الأولى. ثم رجع إلى روما حيث أسقط  سيمون الساحر من الجو واخزاه هو وخداعه، وكان سيمون عزيزا على نيرون الملك.  غضب الملك على بطرس، فأخذ يترقبه وبوحى إلهى عرف بدنو أجله فكتب رسالته  الثانية. ومالبث أن قبض نيرون عليه وسجنه، ثم أمر بصلبه، ولعمق تواضعه أبى  أن يصلب إلا منكساً. وقد أثبت القديسون: ديونيسيوس وأيريناوس وأوسابيوس  وأيرونيموس كما تبين ايضاً من الآثار التاريخية المكتشفة حديثاً فى روما.  أن بطرس ذهب إلى روما بالأتفاق مع بولس. وبعد أن أسس كنيستها أستشهد فى عهد  نيرون عام 67م. صلاته معنا. إستشهاد القديسين الرسولين بطرس وبولس وفطر  صوم الرسل فى 5 أبيب حسب السنكسار. فى مثل هذا اليوم أستشهد القديسان  العظيمان الرسولان بطرس وبولس. أما بطرس فكان من بيت صيدا وكان صياداً  فأنتخبه الرب ثانى يوم عماده بعد أنتخابه لأخيه إندراوس. وكان ذا إيمان حار  وغيرة قوية ولما سأل الرب التلاميذ. ماذا يقول الناس عنه. أجابوا: " إيليا  أو إرميا أو أحد الأنبياء" فقال بطرس "أنت هو المسيح إبن الله " وبعد أن  نال نعمة الروح المعزى جال فى العالم يبشر بيسوع المصلوب ورد كثيرين إلى  الإيمان وقد أجرى الله على يديه آيات كثيرة وكتب رسالتين إلى جميع  المؤمنين. ولما دخل رومية وجدهناك القديس بولس الرسول وبكرازتهما آمن أكثر  أهل رومية فقبض عليه نيرون الملك وأمر بصلبه فطلب أن يصلبوه منكساً وأسلم  روحه بيد الرب. أما بولس الرسول دخل رومية ونادى بالإيمان فأمن على يديه  جمهور كثير وكتب لهم الرسالة الى أهل رومية وهى أولى الرسائل الأربع عشرة  التى له. وأخيراً قبض عليه نيرون وعذبه كثيراً وأمر بقطع رأسه. وبينما هو  ذاهب مع السياف التقت به شابة من أقرباء نيرون الملك كانت قد آمنت على يديه  فسارت معه وهى باكية إلى حيث ينفذ الحكم. فعزاها ثم طلب منها القناع ولف  به وجهه وأمرها بالرجوع وقطع السياف رقبته وتركه وكان ذلك فى سنة 67م  فقابلت الشابة السياف أثناء عودته إلى الملك وسألته عن بولس فأجابها: " أنه  ملقى حيث تركته. وراسه ملفوف بقناعك " فقالت له: " كذبت لقد عبر هو وبطرس  وعليهما ثياب ملكية وعلى رأسيهما تاجان وناولنى القناع. وهاهو " وأرته إياه  ولمن كان معه فتعجبوا من ذلك وأمنوا بالسيد المسيح. ولقد أجرى الله على  يدى بطرس وبولس آيات عظيمة حتى أن ظل بطرس كان يشفى المرضى (أع15:5)  ومناديل ومآزر بولس تبرىء الكثيرين فتزول عنهم الأمراض وتخرج الأرواح  الشريرة( أع12:19) صلاتهما تكون معنا، ولربنا المجد دائماً. آمين + هذا هو  اليوم الذى تعيد فيه الكنيسة بفطر الرسل ويعمل اللقان بعد رفع بخور باكر فى  الخورس الثالث وبملابس الخدمة.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يعقوب بن زبدى الرسول

 والتلميذ الطاهــــر​

الرسول القديس يعقوب الكبير بالعبرية ومعنى الإسم "الذى يمسك العقب أو الذى  يحل محل آخر" أسمه بالإنجليزية James the great ، هو إبن زبدى وسالومه وشقيق يوحنا الرسول وكان الشقيقان من تلاميذ المسيح،  لقب يعقوب بالكبير لتمييزه عن رسل وقديسين آخرين يحملون ذات الأسم، بحسب  الإنجيل كان يعقوب مع شقيقه يوحنا من تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان، والمعمدان  نفسه قدم لهما يسوع ومن ثم تلقيا دعوة يسوع أثناء وجودهما مع أبيهما عند  المركب فقد كانا صيادين فتركا كل شىء وأصبحا من ثم تلاميذه، إن أصل الرسول  يعقوب الجليلى قد يفسر بدرجة معينة الطاقة القوية والحماسة الفذة التى تميز  بها مع أخوه يوحنا والتى دفعت يسوع إلى أن يسميهما بـ "بوانراجس- إبنى  الرعد" وكان معروف عن الجليليين أنهم يتميزون بالتدين والقوة والصلابة  والنشاط وبأنهم كانوا دائماً المدافعين عن الأمة اليهودية. بعض علماء العهد  الجديد يقارنون بين النصوص الواردة فى (يوحنا25:19) و (متى 56:27) و  (مرقس40:15) ، والتى تذكر أسماء لعدة نساء فينسبون شخصية مريم أم يعقوب  الصغير ويوسف فى إنجيلى مرقس ومتى إلى مريم زوجة كلوبا التى ذكرت فى نص  انجيل يوحنا، ويتكرر أسم مريم المجدلية فى النصوص الثلاثة، فيبقى أسم  سالومة فى إنجيل مرقس وينسبونها إلى "أم بنى زبدى" التى ذكرت فى إنجيل متى،  وأخيراً ينسبون سالومة إلى "أخت أمه مريم "التى ذكرت فى إنجيل يوحنا،  فاستناداً إلى المقاربة الأخيرة يعتقدون بأن إنجيل يوحنا كان يتكلم عن أربع  نساء، فإذا كان هذا الأفتراض الأخير هو الصحيح فإن سالومة أم يعقوب ويوحنا  ستكون شقيقة مريم العذراء وعليه فإن يعقوب ويوحنا سيكونان أولاد خالة يسوع  وهذا الأمر قد يفسر العلاقة المميزة بينهم، حيث نجد فى (متى 20:20 – 23)  أن سالومة تقدمت إلى يسوع وطلبت منه أن يجلس ولديها واحد عن يمينه والآخر  عن يساره فى مملكته، وعند الصلب عهد يسوع بأمه مريم إلى إبن أختها-  الأفتراضى- يوحنا بن زبدى. ( هناك أيضاً تفسير آخر لهذه العلاقة المميزة  عند الروم الأرثوذكس حيث يعتقدون بأن سالومة هى إبنة يوسف النجار من زوجته  المتوفاة من قبل أن يخطب العذراء مريم وهذا التفسير هو الاقرب للعقل حيث  أنه عند دراسة وتتبع ميلاد العذراء وحياتها نجد أن الأحداث تؤكد لنا وبصورة  واضحة أنه لايمكن أن تكون لها أخوات وحتى اخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا حسب  ماذكر لنا إنجيل القديس يوحنا فإنه يجوز أن تكون إبنة خالتها أو إبنة عمتها  لذلك يقال عنها أختها حسب عادة اليهود) ولكن فى نهاية الامر لايسعنا  التأكد من حقيقة هذه القربة إن وجدت- بين يسوع وبين الأخوين يعقوب ويوحنا  لأن غاية تلك النصوص كانت الحديث عن وجود شهود على عملية الصلب والدفن وليس  الحديث عن قرابات أو علاقات عائلية. قتل يعقوب بسبب إيمانه قرابة عام 44م  بأمر من الملك هيردوس أكريبا بن أريستوبولوس وحفيد هيرودس الكبير، وكان  الملك هيرودس أكريبا قد تسلم الملك حديثاً وكان جل أهتمامه إرضاء اليهود فى  مملكته لأجل ذلك بدأ بإثارة أضطهاد ضد الكنيسة الناشئة وأمر بقتل يعقوب بن  زبدى بالسيف (اعمال1:12-2) لأنه كان يعلم مكانة الرسول يعقوب العظيمة  بالنسبة للمسيحيين وبأن قتله سيشكل ضربة قوية لهم، وبحسب أوسابيوس القيصرى  فأن الجلاد الذى نفذ حكم الإعدام بحق يعقوب تأثر بشهادة إبن زبدى عن المسيح  وأعتنق هو نفسه الديانة المسيحية هناك روايات تتحدث عن أنه بشر فى شبه  الجزيرة الأيبيرية ثم عاد إلى فلسطين وبعد موته فيها ثم نقل رفاته إلى  أسبانيا وهى محفوظة هناك، كما يظن أيضاً بأنها موجودة فى كنيسة القديس  ساتورنين فى تولوز- فرنسا هو إبن زبدى وشقيق يوحنا الحبيب، ويدعى يعقوب  الكبير تمييزاً له عن يعقوب الصغير (إبن حلفى). كان من بيت صيدا من مدينة  بطرس وأندراوس، دعاه السيد المسيح للتلمذة مع أخيه يوحنا فى نفس المرة التى  دعا فيها بطرس واندراوس، فتركا السفينة وأباهما وتبعاه (مت21:4-22). ويبدو  أن يعقوب كان حاضراً معجزة الرب يسوع الأولى فى قانا الجليل حيث حول الماء  خمراً (يو2:2). أحد الأخصاء أختاره الرب يسوع مع بطرس ويوحنا ليكون شاهداً  لبعض الأحداث الهامة. فكان معه حينما أقام أبنة يايرس من الموت، وفى حادث  التجلى وفى بستان جثسيمانى ليلة الآمه. وقد أحبه المخلص مع أخيه يوحنا محبة  خاصة فميزهما بلقب خاص إذ دعاهما بوانرجس، أى إبنى الرعد (مر17:3) تعبيراً  عن حماسهما وغيرتهما. اما عن جهوده الكرازية فمعلوماتنا عنها ضئيلة، لكن  التقاليد تجمع على أن ميدانه فى التبشير كان اليهودية والسامرة. يرى البعض  أنه كرز بالإنجيل فى أسبانيا. وقد كانت غيرته الرسولية سبباً فى إثارة  عداوة اليهود، فثاروا ضده وأحدثوا شغباً فى أورشليم فقبض الجند الرومان  عليه وأحضروه أمام املك هيرودس أغريباس، فأمر بقطع رأسه بحد السيف (أع1:12)  وكان ذلك سنة 44م. ويعتبر هذا الرسول أول من أستشهد من الرسل، وهو الوحيد  بين الرسل الذى سجل لنا العهد الجديد موته وكيفيته. أستشهاد الجندى المرافق  له فى محاكمته يذكر لنا يوسابيوس المؤرخ نقلاً عن إكليمنضس السكندرى أن  الجندى الذى قاد هذا الرسول إلى المحاكمة تأثر عندما رأى شجاعته وصلابته،  وحركت النعمة قلبه فأعترف هو الآخر بالإيمان المسيحى فكان جزاؤه قطع رأسه  مع الرسول فى وقت واحد. ويبدو أن الذى حرك الجندى إلى أعتناق الإيمان معجزة  أجراها الرب على يدى الرسول وهو مساق بواسطة ذلك الجندى، فقد أبرأ مخلعاً  كسيحاً. وقد حفظ لنا التقليد وشهد بذلك أبيفانيوس، أن هذا الرسول حافظ على  البتولية طوال حياته. وقيل أن جسده نقل إلى بلدة تدعى كومبوستيلا فى  أسبانيا. الرسول يعقوب تعيده له الكنيسة فى 30 نيسان أخو يوحنا اللاهوتى.  بشر فى عدة أماكن (أورشليم واليهودية) حتى حدود أسبانيا. قطعت رأسه حوالى  السنة 44-45 فى أورشليم بأمر هيرودس أغربا، ويعتقد أن ذخائره محفوظة فى  أسبانيا إلا أن الأب مكاريوس لم يذكر له خروجاً من فلسطين. تذكار إستشهاد  يعقوب بن زبدى حسب السنكسار فى 5 برموده. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

تومـــــا الرسول ​ 
والتلميذ الطاهر​ 

ولد توما - الذي  يقال له التوأم - في إقليم الجليل واختاره السيد المسيح من جملة  الإثني عشر رسولاً (مت10: 3). وهو الذي قال للتلاميذ عندما أراد المخلص أن  يمضي ليقيم لعازر: "لنذهب نحن أيضًا لكي نموت معه" (يو11: 16)، وهو الذي  سأل السيد المسيح وقت العشاء: "يا سيد لسنا نعلم أين تذهب فكيف نقدر أن  نعرف الطريق؟" فقال له المسيح: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 5،6).  ولما ظهر السيد المسيح للرسل القديسين بعد القيامة وقال لهم "اقبلوا الروح  القدس" كان هذا الرسول غائبًا. فعند حضوره قالوا له: "قد رأينا الرب"،  فقال لهم: "إن لم أبصر في يديه أثر المسامير وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير  وأضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن". فظهر لهم يسوع بعد ثمانية أيام وتوما معهم وقال  له: "يا توما هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن  غير مؤمن بل مؤمنًا". أجاب توما وقال له: "ربي وإلهي"، قال له يسوع: "لأنك  رأيتني يا توما آمنت؟ طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو20: 19-29). وبعد  حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ في علية صهيون وتفرقهم في جهات المسكونة  ليكرزوا ببشارة الإنجيل، انطلق هذا الرسول إلى بلاد الهند وهناك اشتغل كعبد  عند أحد أصدقاء الملك ويدعى لوقيوس، وبعد أيام وجد لوقيوس الرسول توما  يبشر من القصر بالإيمان المسيحي فغضب من ذلك وعذبه كثيرًا وربطه بين أربعة  أوتاد وسلخ جلده. وإذ رأى أنه قد شفي سريعًا بقوة إلهه آمن هو نفسه بالسيد  المسيح مع أهل بيته، فعمَّدهم الرسول باسم الثالوث الأقدس ورسم لهم كهنة  وبنى كنيسة وأقام عندهم عدة شهور وهو يثبتهم على الإيمان. ثم توجه من هناك  إلى مدينة تسمى قنطورة فوجد بها شيخًا يبكي بحرارة لأن الملك قتل أولاده  الستة، فصلى عليهم القديس فأقامهم الرب بصلاته، فصعب هذا على كهنة الأصنام  وأرادوا رجمه فرفع واحد الحجر ليرجمه فيبست يده فرسم القديس عليها علامة  الصليب فعادت صحيحة فآمنوا جميعهم بالرب يسوع. ثم مضى إلى مدينة بركيناس  وغيرها ونادى فيها باسم السيد المسيح، فسمع به الملك فأودعه السجن، ولما  وجده يعلم المحبوسين طريق الله أخرجه وعذبه بمختلف أنواع العذابات. وأخيرًا  قطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة. السنكسار، 21 بشنس.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يهــــوذا الرسول 

 والتلميذ الطاهـــر​


ذكره في العهد الجديد يُدعى أيضًا تداوس ولباوس ويهوذا أخا الرب تمييزًا له  عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أسلم الرب. يؤكد التقليد القديم أنه أخو يعقوب  كما ذكر القديس لوقا في إنجيله وفي سفر الأعمال. وهو أحد الأربعة المذكورين  في كتاب العهد الجديد اخوة الرب، حيث كان أبناء الخال أو الخالة أو العم  أو العمة يُحسبون اخوة. لا يذكر الإنجيل متى دُعي هذا الرسول للرسولية، لكن  تذكره الأناجيل وسفر الأعمال ضمن جداول الرسل الاثني عشر. لا يذكره  الإنجيل إلا في موضع واحد، فحينما كان الرب يتكلم عقب العشاء الخير قال:  "الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني. والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه  وأظهر له ذاتي" قال يهوذا للرب: "يا سيد ماذا حدث حتى أنك مزمع أن تظهر  ذاتك لنا وليس للعالم؟" (يو 14: 21-22). كرازته يذكر التقليد أنه بشّر في  بلاد ما بين النهرين وبلاد العرب وبلاد فارس، ويبدو أنه أنهى حياته شهيدًا  في إحدى مدن بلاد فارس. رسالة يهوذا تُنسَب إلى هذا الرسول الرسالة التي  تحمل اسمه بين الرسائل الجامعة، وهي رسالة قصيرة ويذكر في مقدمتها أنه:  "عبد يسوع المسيح وأخو يعقوب". كُتبت للمسيحيين بوجه عام، حوالي عام 68م،  مشيرًا إلى النبوة الواردة في رسالة بطرس الثانية؛ كُتبت قبل خراب أورشليم  وإلا كان قد ذكره. أما غايتها فهو التحذير من المعلمين المزيفين الذين  اتسموا بالآتي: فساد الإيمان المُسلم مرة للقديسين، وإنكارهم للآب وللرب  يسوع، والافتراء على الملائكة، وأنهم متعجرفون ليس فيهم روح الخضوع للكنيسة  وكانوا إباحيين يطلبون ملذاتهم، وأنانيين. وجاءت نغمة الرسالة هي: حفظ  الإيمان. الكنيسة في عصر الرسل، صفحة 324.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

برثولماوس الرسول 

 والتلميذ الطاهــر​

هذا الرسول كانت قرعته أن يذهب إلى الواحات فمضى هناك وبشَّر أهلها ودعاهم  إلى معرفة الله، بعد أن أظهر لهم من الآيات والعجائب الباهرة ما أذهل  عقولهم بعد أن دخل المدينة بوسيلة ما، وصار يعمل في كرم أحد أغنياء  المدينة، وكان كلما هيأ أغصان الكرم تثمر لوقتها. وحدث أن مات ابن شيخ  البلد فأقامه الرسول من بين الأموات، فآمنوا كلهم وثبتهم على معرفة الله.  ثم أمره السيد المسيح له المجد أن يمضي إلى بلاد البربر، وسيَّر إليه  أندراوس تلميذه لمساعدته، وكان أهل تلك المدينة أشرارًا فلم يقبلوا منهما  آية ولا أعجوبة، ولم يزالا في تبشيرهم وتعليمهم حتى قبلوا القول وأطاعوا  ودخلوا في دين المسيح، فأقاما لهم كهنة وبنيا لهم كنائس ثم انصرفا من  عندهم. فمضى برثولماوس إلى البلاد التي على شاطئ البحر الأبيض إلى قوم لا  يعرفون الله، فنادى فيهم وردَّهم إلى معرفة الله والإيمان بالسيد المسيح  وعلمهم أن يعملوا أعمالا تليق بالمسيحية. وكان يأمرهم بالطهارة والعفاف  فسمع به أغرباس الملك، فحنق عليه وأمر أن يضعوه في كيس شعر ويملأوه رملاً  ويطرحوه في البحر، ففعلوا به ذلك فأكمل جهاده وسعيه. العيد يوم 1 أبيب


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يعقوب بن حلفى الرسول

 والتلميذ الطاهـــر​

يعقوب بن حلفى هو أحد رسل المسيح الإثنى عشر بالعبرية معنى الإسم "الذى  يمسك العقب أو الذى يحل محل آخر" ويدعى أيضاً يعقوب الصغير لتمييزه عن  يعقوب بن زبدى الملقب بالكبير وقد ورد ذكره فى (مت3:10، ومر18:3 ولو 15:6  وأع13:1). ويعتقد أنه هو نفسه يعقوب المذكور فى (56:27)  ومر40:15و1:16ولو10:24) هو شقيق يهوذا تداوس وكان لوالده أسمان حلفى ويعقوب  (أعمال14:1). كان بعض اليهود يسمون باسم أبائهم- وأمه كانت تدعى مريم وهى  إحدى النساء اللواتى كن يرافقن يسوع وتلاميذه للخدمة وشقيقه أسمه يوسى  ويذهب البعض إلى أن لاوى الذى هو متى بن حلفى (مر40:15) كان شقيقه أيضاً.  لايعرف الكثير عن حياته وعن عمله التبشيرى ولكن بحسب التقليد الكنسى فأنه  ربما قتل بيد اليهود لمهاجمته الشريعة اليهودية، وهناك قصص أخرى تروى بأنه  قتل صلبا فى جنوب مصر حيث كان يعظ بالإنجيل. وقصص أخرى تقول بأنه مات بعد  أن نشر جسده إلى قطع عدة لهذا يصور هذا الرسول فى الأعمال الفنية غالباً  وهو يحمل منشار. يعقوب بن حلفى أحد الإثنى عشر رسولاً وهو أحد الأعمدة  الثلاثة لكنيسة الختان حسبما دعاه القديس بولس الرسول (غل7:2-9). كلمة  "حلفى" آرامية ويقابلها كلوبا فى اليونانية. يؤكد رسولية هذا القديس وأنه  من الإثنى عشر نص صريح ذكره القديس بولس فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية، فيذكر  بولس زيارته الأولى لأورشليم بعد إيمانه فيقول: "ثم بعد ثلاث سنين صعدت إلى  أورشليم لأتعرف ببطرس فمكثت عنده خمسة عشر يوماً" ولكننى لم أر غيره من  الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب" (غل19:1-19) وواضح من هذه الأية أن يعقوب أخا  الرب رسول نظير بطرس والآخرين. عرف بأسم يعقوب آخى الرب لأنه إبن خالته  بالجسد من مريم زوجة كلوبا( شقيقة العذراء مريم لأنها أبنة خالتها أو عمتها  بالجسد أيضاً). وعرف باسم يعقوب الصغير (مر40:15) تمييزاً له عن يعقوب  الكبير بن زبدى. وعرف أيضاً باسم يعقوب البار نظراً لقداسة سيرته وشدة  نسكه. كما عرف بأسم يعقوب أسقف أورشليم لأنه أول أسقف لها. قد خص السيد  المسيح يعقوب بظهوره له بعد قيامته (1كو3:15-7) وهناك رأى قديم بخصوصه  أورده كاتب إنجيل العبرانيين الأبوكريفا (غير القانونى)، وهو من أقدم  الأناجيل الأبوكريفا وأقلها مجانية للصواب ويتلخص فى أن يعقوب لما علم بموت  المخلص على الصليب تعاهد إلا يذوق طعاماً إلى أن يقوم الرب من بين  الأموات. وحدث فى صبيحة يوم القيامة أن الرب تراءى له، وقدم له خبزاً وقال  له" قم ياأخى تناول خبزك لأن إبن البشر قام من بين الراقدين" وقد أورد هذا  الاقتباس القديم القديس جيروم فى كتابه "مشاهير الرجال". رأس هذا القديس  كنيسة أورشليم وصار أسقفاً عليها، وأستمر بها إلى وقت أستشهاده. لايعرف  بالتحديد متى صار أسقفاً على أورشليم. يرى البعض أن ذلك كان سنة 34م وهذا  التاريخ يتفق تقريباً مع شهادة القديس جيروم التى ذكر فيها أن يعقوب ظل  راعياً لكنيسة أورشليم يوضح لنا حكمة الكنيسة الأولى فى وضع الرجل المناسب  فى المكان المناسب فلقد كان هذا الرسول يتمتع بشخصية قوية مع صلة القرابة  الجسدية بالرب يسوع. ولذا فقد أسندت إليه المهام الرعوية فى أورشليم مغقل  اليهود فى العالم كله. وإليها يفد الآلاف منهم، ليكون كارزاً لهم. وبناء  على تقليد قديم ذكره أبيفانيوس، كان يعقوب يحمل على جبهته صفيحة من الذهب  منقوش عليها عبارة "قدس للرب" على مثال رئيس أحبار اليهود. تمتع هذا الرسول  بمكانة كبيرة فى كنيسة الرسل، فقد رأس أول مجمع كنسى سنة 50م وهو مجمع  أورشليم، الذى عرض لموضوع تهود الأمم الراغبين فى الدخول إلى الإيمان  (أع15) ويبدو أنه هو الذى كتب بنفسه صيغة قرار المجمع. فقد لاحظ العلماء  تشابهاً بين أسلوب القرار وأسلوب الرسالة التى كتبها فيما بعد وهى سالة  يعقوب، مما يدل على أن كاتبها شخص واحد. يذكره الرسول بولس كأحد أعمدة  كنيسة الختان الثلاثة الذين أعطوه وبرنابا يمين الشركة ليكرز للأمم ، بل  ويورد أسم يعقوب سابقاً لاسمى بطرس ويوحنا مما يدل على مكانته (غل9:2)  ويؤيد هذه المكانة أيضاً الخوف والإرتباك اللذان لحقا ببطرس فى أنطاكية  لمجرد وصول أخوة من عند يعقوب، الأمر الذى جعله يسلك مسلكاً ريانياً وبخه  عليه بولس علانية (غل11:2-14). اما عن نسكه فقد أفاض فى وصفه هيجيسبوس  HEGESIPPUS أحد علماء القرن الثانى الميلادى وقال أنه كان مقدسا من بطن أمه  لم يعل رأسه موسى، لم يشرب خمراً ولامسكراً، وعاش طوال حياته نباتياً لم  يأكل لحماً، وكان لباسه دائماً من الكتان. كان كثير السجود حتى تكاثف جلد  ركبتيه وصارت كركبتى الجمل. وبسبب حياته المقدسة النسكية ومعرفته الواسعة  للكتب المقدسة وأقوال الأنبياء نال تقديراً كبيراً من اليهود وآمن على يديه  كثيرون منهم فى مدة رئاسته لكنيسة أورشليم لم يتردد يوسيفوس المؤرخ  اليهودى الذى عاصر خراب أورشليم عن الأعتراف بما حل بأمته اليهودية من  نكبات ودمار وحصار أورشليم ولم يكن سوى أنتقام إلهى لدماء يعقوب البار التى  سفكوها. أما الطريقة التى أستشهد بها فيذكرها هيجيسبوس ويؤيده فيها  إكليمنضس السكندرى: أوقفه اليهود فوق جناح هيكلهم ليشهد أمام الشعب اليهودى  ضد المسيح لكنه خيب ظنهم وشهد عن الرب يسوع أنه هو المسيا فهتف الشعب  "أوصنا لإبن داود" وكان نتيجة ذلك أنهم صعدوا وطرحوه إلى أسفل اما هو فجثا  على ركبتيه يصلى عنهم بينما أخذوا يرجمونه. وكان يطلب لهم المغفرة. وفيما  هو يصلى تقدم قصار ملابسه وضربه بعصا على رأسه فأجهز عليه ومات لوقته. وكان  ذلك سنة 62 أو سنة 63م بحسب رواية يوسيفوس والقديس جيروم. وقد خلف لنا هذا  الرسول الرسالة الجامعة التى تحمل أسمه، والتى أبرز فيها أهمية أعمال  الإنسان الصالحة اللازمة لخلاصه مع الإيمان (يع14:3-20،14:4-17). أما زمن  كتابة هذه الرسالة فهناك رأى يقول أنها كتبت فى الأربعينات من القرن الأول  قبل مجمع أورشليم ورأى آخر يقول أنه كتبها قبيل أستشهاده بزمن قصير كما خلف  لنا الليتورجيا (صلاة القداس) التى تحمل أسمه والتى أنتشرت فى سائر  الكنائس، يجمع التقليد الكنسى لجميع الكنائس الشرقية على صحة نسبتها إليه.  الرسول يعقوب بن حلفى تعيد له الكنيسة فى 9 تشرين الأول هو على الأرجح أخو  متى الإنجيلى الرسول. أصابته القرعة ليبشر فى Eleutheroplis والمناطق  المجاورة ثم فى مصر. أضطهد فى مصر وصلبه الوثنيون. على الأرجح لم يكن يعقوب  بن حلفى أحد المدعوين أخوة الرب، لكن القديس أيرونيموس فى الغرب ساوى بين  أسمى حلفى وكلوباس بدون سند ناريخى. تحتفل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بإستشهاده  حسب السنكسار مرتين سنويا مرة على أنه يعقوب الرسول فى 10 أمشير ومرة أخرى  على أنه يعقوب الرسول أسقف أورشليم فى 18 أبيب. أستشهاد القديس يعقوب  الرسول حسب السنكسار فى 10 أمشير. فى مثل هذا اليوم إستشهد القديس يعقوب  الرسول إبن حلفا. وذلك أنه بعدما نادى بالبشرى فى بلاد كثيرة عاد إلى  أورشليم ودخل هيكل اليهود، وكرز بالإنجيل جهاراً، وبالإيمان بالسيد المسيح  وقيامة الأموات. فاختطفه اليهود وأتوا به إلى اكلوديوس نائب ملك رومية  وقالوا له إن هذا يبشر بملك آخر غير قيصر فأمر أن يرجم بالحجارة فرجموه حتى  تنيح بسلام فأخذ قوم من المؤمنين جسده ودفنوه بجانب الهيكل. صلاته تكون  معنا آمين. إستشهاد القديس يعقوب الرسول أسقف أورشليم حسب االسنكسار فى 18  أبيب فى مثل هذا اليوم أستشهد القديس يعقوب الرسول أسقف أورشليم وهو إبن  حلفى (مت3:10) وقد ذكر أشقاؤه يوسى وسمعان ويهوذا أبناء (كلوبا) (مت56:27،  مر40:15و1:16،لو10:24 ، يهوذا 1:1). وهذه الكلمة يونانية يقابلها فى  السريانية كلمة (حلفى) وكانت أمه تدعى مريم أخت العذراء وزوجة كلوبا  (مت56:27، مر1:16، يو25:19). وعندما كبر يعقوب سمى بالبار لأن المطر كان قد  تأخر فى فلسطين فصلى لله فأرسل المطر وأرتوت الأرض كما يشهد بذلك يوسيفوس  المؤرخ اليهودى ودعى بالأصغر تمييزاً له عن يعقوب بن زبدى شقيق يوحنا. يقال  أن الرب أقامه أسقفا على أورشليم عندما ظهر له (1كو7:15) وسمى برأس  الكنيسة المحلى- بأعتباره أن أورشليم منها خرجت البشارة لجميع الكنائس هى  أمهم. كما وضع قداسا مازال الأرمن يصلون به. وفى عهده نحو سنة 53م أنعقد  مجمع من الرسل والقسوس أسندت رئاسته إلى يعقوب وقرر هذا المجمع عدم التثقيل  على الداخلين من الأمم إلى المسيحية غير الأشياء الواجبة عليهم وهى  الأمتناع عما ذبح للأوثان ومن الدم والمخنوق والزنى (أع15) وكرز وعلم باسم  السيد المسيح ورد كثيرين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم وصنع الله على يديه آيات  كثيرة. وحدث أن أتى إليه فى أحد الأيام قوم من اليهود وسألوه أن يعلمهم  بأمر السيد المسيح وكانوا يظنون أنه سيقول لهم أنه أخى فصعد على المنبر.  وبدأ يشرح لهم عن ربوبية المسيح وأزليته ومساواته مع الله الآب فحنقوا عليه  وأنزلوه وضربوه ضرباً مبرحاً وتقدم واحد وضربه بمطرقة على رأسه فأسلم  الروح فى الحال وقيل عن هذا القديس أنه لم يكن يلبس ثوباً بل كان يأتزر  بإزار. وكان كثير السجود أثناء العبادة حتى تورمت رجلاه وجف جلده حتى أصبح  مثل خفى الجمل، بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا ولربنا المجد دائماً أبدياً أمين. 
    __________________


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

سمعان القانوي الرسول

 والتلميذ الطاهـــر​

 هو المدعو نثنائيل، وقد  ولد بقانا الجليل، وكان خبيرًا بالناموس وكتب الأنبياء. كان ذا غيرة حارة  ولذا لُقّب بالغيور، كما كان بارًا تقيًا لا يحابي أحدًا، لهذا لما قال له  فيلبس الرسول: "قد وجدنا المسيح الذي كتب عنه موسى وذكرته الأنبياء، وهو  يسوع بن يوسف الذي من الناصرة"، لم يُحابِه ِبل قال له: "أمِن الناصرة يخرج  شيء صالح؟" فقال له فيلبس: "تعالَ وانظر". وقد قال عنه الرب: "هوذا  إسرائيلي حقًا لا غش فيه"، ولكنه لم ينصع للسيد المسيح بل طلب الدليل على  مدحه بقوله للمخلص: "من أين تعرفني؟" فقال له: "قبل أن دعاك فيلبس وأنت تحت  التينة رأيتك"، فتحقق حينئذ أنه عالم بالخفيات ". قيل أنه قتل إنسانًا في  صباه على أثر مشاجرة ودفنه تحت شجرة التين ولم يعلم به أحد. وقيل أنه في  وقت قتل الأطفال خبأته أمه في زنبيل في شجرة تين كانت في بيتها واستمرت  ترضعه ليلاً وتعلّقه نهارًا إلى أن هدأ الاضطهاد، ولم تُعلِمه أمه بهذا  الأمر حتى كبر وصار رجلاً، ولا هو أعلم أيضًا أحدًا بذلك. فلما أنبأه  المخلص بذلك تحقق أنه الإله عالم الغيب، فخضع للرب وتبعه وصار من جملة  تلاميذه الإثني عشر. ذكره كل من متى ومرقس باسم القانوي (مت 10: 4؛ مر 3:  18)، وذكره لوقا في إنجيله وسفر أعمال الرسل باسم الغيور (لو 6: 15؛ أع 1:  13). يخلط البعض بينه وبين سمعان أحد المدعوين اخوة الرب، وأخي يعقوب البار  ويهوذا الرسول، الذي صار أسقفًا لأورشليم في سنة 106م خلفًا ليعقوب البار،  لكن هذا خطأ لأن سمعان الذي نحن بصدده هو أحد الرسل الإثني عشر. بعد قبول  نعمة الروح المعزي تكلم باللغات وبشر بالسيد المسيح. ونكاد لا نعرف شيئًا  محققًا عن جهود هذا الرسول الكرازية والأماكن التي بشر فيها. قيل أنه بشر  في سوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وبلاد فارس، وختم حياته بالاستشهاد مصلوبًا  على خشبة ونال إكليل الشهادة. العيد يوم 15 بشنس.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فيلبس الرسول 

 والتلميذ الطاهـــر​

ولد في بيت صيدا (يو 1: 44) ويبدو أنه عكف منذ صباه على دراسة الكتب  المقدسة، فنجده سريعًا لتلبية دعوة الرب حالما قال له اتبعني، ونجد في  حديثه إلى نثنائيل: "قد وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء،  يسوع..." (يو 1: 45) ما يدل على الانتظار والتوقع. لم يرد ذكره كثيرًا في  الأناجيل. ذُكر اسمه في معجزة إشباع الآلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين، حينما  سأله الرب سؤال امتحان: "من أين نبتاع خبزًا ليأكل هؤلاء؟" فكان جواب  فيلبس: "لا يكفيهم خبز بمائتيّ دينارًا ليأخذ كل واحد منهم شيئًا يسيرًا"  (يو 6: 5-7). وجاء ذكره في يوم الاثنين التالي لأحد الشعانين حينما تقدم  إليه بعض اليونانيين الدخلاء وسألوه أن يروا يسوع (يو 12: 20-22). وجاء  ذكره أيضًا في العشاء الأخير في الحديث الذي سجله لنا القديس يوحنا، حينما  قال للرب يسوع: "أرنا الآب وكفانا"، فكان جواب الرب عليه: "أنا معكم زمانًا  هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أرنا  الآب؟ ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ؟" (يو 14: 8-10). حمل بُشرى  الخلاص إلى بلاد فارس وآسيا الصغرى خاصة إقليم فريجيا، وانتهى به المطاف في  مدينة هيرابوليس المجاورة لكولوسي واللاذقية بآسيا الصغرى حيث استشهد  مصلوبًا، بعد أن ثار عليه الوثنيون. ويخلط البعض بينه وبين فيلبس المبشّر  أحد السبعة شمامسة في بعض الروايات.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

اندراوس الرسول

 والتلميذ الطاهــــر​

 هو أخو بطرس الرسول، وقد اختير أن يمضي إلى  مدينة اللد وإلى بلاد الأكراد، فدخل مدينة اللد وكان أكثرها قد آمن على يدي  بطرس، وكان معه تلميذه فليمون وهو شجي الصوت، فأمره أن يصعد المنبر ويقرأ.  فلما سمع كهنة الأوثان بمجيء أندراوس الرسول أخذوا حرابهم وأتوا إلى  الكنيسة ووقفوا خراجًا ليسمعوا ما إذا كان يجدف على آلهتهم أم لا، فسمعوه  يقرأ قول داود النبي: "أصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل أيدي الناس، لها أفواه ولا  تتكلم، لها أعين ولا تبصر، لها آذان ولا تسمع، لها مناخر ولا تشم، لها أيدٍ  ولا تلمس، لها أرجل ولا تمشي ولا تنطق بحناجرها. مِثلها يكون صانعوها بل  كل مَن يتكل عليها" (مز115: 4-8). فابتهجت قلوبهم من حسن صوته ولانت  عواطفهم ودخلوا الكنيسة وخرّوا عند قدمي أندراوس الرسول، فعلمهم ومن ثمَّ  آمنوا بالسيد المسيح فعمدهم وكل من بقى من عابدي الأوثان. ثم خرج من عندهم  وأتى إلى بلاد الأكراد ومدن أكسيس وارجناس وأسيفوس، وكن قد مضى مع  برثولماوس قبل ذلك إلى مدينة عازرينوس وكان أهلها أشرارًا لا يعرفون الله.  فلم يزالا يبشرانهم ويعلمانهم حتى اهتدى إلى معرفة الله جمع كثير منهم بسبب  الآيات والعجائب التي صنعاها أمامهم. أما الذين لم يؤمنوا فقد تآمروا  عليه، وأرسلوا يستدعونه حتى إذا أقبل عليهم يثبون عليه ويقتلونه، فلما وصل  إليه الرسل وسمعوا تعاليمه الحسنة ورأوا بهجة وجهه النورانية آمنوا بالسيد  المسيح ولم يعودوا إلى الذين أرسلوهم. وحينئذ عزم غير المؤمنين على الذهاب  إليه وحرقه، فلما اجتمعوا حوله لتنفيذ عزمهم صلى الرسول إلى الرب فرأوا  نارًا تسقط عليهم من السماء فخافوا وآمنوا. وشاع ذكر الرسول في جميع تلك  البلاد وآمن بالرب كثيرون، ومع هذا لم يكف كهنة الأوثان على طلب أندراوس  حيث ذهبوا إليه وأوثقوه وضربوه كثيرًا، وبعد أن طافوا به المدينة عريانًا  ألقوه في السجن حتى إذا كان الغد يصلبونه. وكانت عادتهم إذا أماتوا أحدًا  صلبًا أنهم يرجمونه أيضًا، فقضى الرسول ليله يصلي إلى الله، فظهر له السيد  المسيح وقواه وقال له: "لا تقلق ولا تضجر فقد قرب انصرافك من هذا العالم"،  وأعطاه السلام وغاب عنه، فابتهجت نفسه بما رأى. ولما كان الغد أخذوه وصلبوه  على خشبة ورجموه بالحجارة حتى تنيح، فأتى قوم من المؤمنين وأخذوا جسده  المقدس ودفنوه. وقد ظهرت منه آيات وعجائب كثيرة. ويعيد له يوم 4 كيهك.​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

متياس الرسول ​

والتلميذ  الطاهــــر​ 

كان أحد السبعين رسولاً  الذي عينهم الرب، ولازمه منذ البداية وسمع تعاليمه وشاهد آياته. فلما سقط يهوذا الإسخريوطي من رتبته بعد خيانة سيده وانتحاره،  كان لا بد أن يُقام آخر عوضًا عنه إتمامًا لنبوة المزمور عن يهوذا: "لتصر  داره خرابًا... وليأخذ وظيفته آخر"، فاجتمع التلاميذ ليختاروا آخر بدلاً  عنه، فتكلم بطرس وناشدهم أن يختاروا واحدًا ممن اجتمعوا كل الزمان الذي فيه  دخل إليهم الرب يسوع وخرج منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى وقت صعوده ليشهد معهم  بقيامته. فأقام التلاميذ اثنين من السبعين: يوسف المدعو بارسابا الملقب  يسطس ومتياس، وصلّوا إلى الرب طالبين اظهار ارادته في أي الإثنين يختاره،  ثم ألقوا قرعة فوقعت القرعة على متياس، فحُسب مع الأحد عشر رسولا (أع 1:  15-26). امتلأ من الروح القدس يوم الخمسين نظير سائر الرسل، ولا نعرف على  وجه التحقيق حقول كرازته. قيل أنه بشر في اليهودية والسامرة وبعض مقاطعات  آسيا الصغرى، وختم حياته شهيدًا.​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا
موضوع مميز جدا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخي النهيسي


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

رسل السيد المسيح الأطهار ( السبعين  رسول )

لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب​



كلمة "لوقا" غالبًا اختصار للكلمة اللاتينية "لوقانوسLucanus " أو"لوكيوس"  وتعني "حامل النور"، أو "المستنير". غير أنه يجب التمييز بين لوقا الإنجيلي  ولوكيوس المذكور في أع1:13، وأيضًا لوكيوس المذكور في رو21:6. الإنجيلي  والرسول هو ثالث الإنجيليين، وكاتب سفر أعمال الرسل، ورفيق القديس بولس في  أسفاره وكرازته وأتعابه، ولا يمدّنا التاريخ بمعلومات عن حياته السابقة  قبيل تعرّفه على بولس الرسول. يتشكك البعض في التقليد القديم الذي يقول أنه  كان من السبعين رسولاً - وهو رأي أبيفانيوس في القرن الرابع - وأنه أحد  تلميذيّ عمواس اللذين التقى بهما الرب عشية قيامته. أممي هو الوحيد من بين  كتاب العهد الجديد الذي لم يكن يهوديًا بل كان أمميًا، غالبًا من إنطاكية  سوريًا؛ قبل الإيمان المسيحي دون أن يتهود. هكذا شهد يوسابيوس المؤرخ  الكنسي في تاريخه، وهكذا تقول كل التقاليد القديمة. ولعل مما يؤكد ذلك  ملاحظتان: يعطينا لوقا معلومات أكثر من غيره عن كنيسة إنطاكية (أع 11:  19-30، 13: 1-3 و22-35)، ويُرجع أساس تسمية مسيحي إلى إنطاكية (أع 11: 19)،  كما أنه حينما يذكر السبعة شمامسة، يذكر نيقولاوس أنه إنطاكي دون أن يذكر  جنسية أي شماس آخر. باعترافه لم يعاين الرب يسوع بالجسد، وأنه اعتمد في  كتابة إنجيله على ما تسلمه ممن سبقوه، وعلى ما كان مكتوبًا وشائعًا: "إذ  كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقنة عندنا كما سلمها إلينا  الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخدامًا للكلمة" (لو 1: 1-2). أما كون لوقا  أمميًا، فبالإضافة إلى التقليد الكنسي القديم، نرى القديس بولس في رسالته  إلى أهل كولوسي يذكره ضمن الأمميين (كو 10: 10-14). لم يضمه إلى من هم من  أهل الختان (4: 10-11) مثل أرسترخس ومرقس أبن أخت برنابا ويسوع المدعو  يسطس. يوجد رأي آخر يجعل من لوقا أمميًا اهتدى إلى اليهودية، ولعل مصدر هذا  الرأي هو الخلط بين اسم لوقا واسم لوكيوس الوارد في (أع 13: 1)، وكلاهما  يرجع إلى أصل لغوي واحد. والأرجح أن لوقا كان أمميًا واهتدى إلى الإيمان  المسيحي على يد أحد التلاميذ الذين نزحوا من أورشليم وقصدوا إنطاكية في وقت  مبكر حوالي سنة 36، عقب التشتت الذي حدث بعد استشهاد استفانوس، وإن كان  البعض يرجّحون أنه آمن بالمسيح على يد بولس الرسول، وهذا هو رأي العلامة  ترتليانوس في القرن الثاني. عمله مع الرسول بولس ارتبط القديس لوقا بالقديس  بولس رسول الأمم بصداقة قوية. ففي سفر الأعمال أقلع الإنجيلي لوقا مع  الرسول بولس من تراوس عقب الرؤيا التي أُعلنت لبولس ورأى فيها رجلاً  مكدونيًا يقول له: "أعبر إلى مكدونيا وأعنّا" (أع 16: 9) إلى ساموتراكى ثم  إلى نيابوليس، ومن هناك إلى فيلبي (أع 16: 10-19- الرحلة التبشيرية  الثانية)، لأن سفر الأعمال يتكلم بعد ذلك مباشرة بصيغة المتكلم الجمع بعد  أن كان يتكلم بصيغة الغائب الجمع. من متابعة ودراسة سفر الأعمال واستخدام  ضمير المتكلم الجمع بدل ضمير الغائب، نستنتج أن لوقا بعد سبع سنين من لقاء  ترواس، التقى ببولس مرة أخرى في فيلبّي في رحلته الأخيرة إلى أورشليم (28:  30). ويبدو أن لوقا كان مرافقًا لبولس في رحلته إلى أورشليم أو على الأقل  قريبًا منه، كما كان قريبًا منه مدة السنتين اللتين أُسر خلالهما في  قيصرية، كما رافقه في رحلته الأخيرة إلى روما، وبقى بالقرب منه هناك مدة  الأسر الأول والثاني، وظل الخادم الأمين والصديق الوفي لبولس إلى النهاية.  ففي آخر رسالة كتبها بولس من سجنه في روما في لحظاته الأخيرة وهي رسالته  الثانية إلى تيموثاوس يقول: "لوقا وحده معي" (2تي 4: 11). هكذا ارتبط  الاثنان معًا، فسجل لنا الإنجيلي لوقا الكثير من عمل الله الكرازي خلال  الرسول بولس في سفر الأعمال؛ ودعاه الرسول بولس: "الطبيب الحبيب" (كو 4:  14)، كما دعاه بالعامل معه (الرسالة إلى فليمون). تواضعه أما بقية حياة  لوقا فلا نعلم عنها شيئًا على وجه التحقيق، وهذا دليل على ما اتصف به هذا  الرسول من تواضع، لأنه على الرغم من أنه كتب الإنجيل الثالث ووضع سفر أعمال  الرسل وذكر ببعض الإسهاب ما حدث لبولس في حياته الكرازية، فإنه أغضى عن  ذكر نفسه وسكت عن أعماله، حتى لقد ترك شيئًا من الشك يحوم حول شخصه  والرسالة التي اضطلع بها. إنجيل لوقا وأعمال الرسل ترك لنا لوقا الإنجيل  الذي يحمل اسمه، الذي اعتمد في كتابته على وثائق ثابتة مكتوبة، وعلى ما  استقاه من التقليد الشفوي الثابت، ويأتي في مقدمتها ما سمعه من البتول  القديسة مريم، ويؤكد هذا تقليد كنسي قديم. ولا يعرف على وجه الدقة الوقت  الذي كتب فيه لوقا إنجيله، لكنه على أية حالات كُتب قبل سنة 70م، وهي سنة  خراب أورشليم وهيكلها، لأنه يذكر في الإصحاح الحادي والعشرين نبوءة المسيح  عن خراب أورشليم، مما يدل على أنه لم يكن قد حدث بعد، وهناك دلالات قوية  على كتابته بين عامي 58 و63م. اختُلِف في مكان كتابة الإنجيل، لكنه دوّنه  وقدمه مع سفر الأعمال لشخص إسكندري يدعى ثاوفيلس (محب الله)، ويبدو أن  ثاوفيلس هذا كان يشغل مركزًا اجتماعيًا ملحوظًا، ويحتمل أنه كان في خدمة  الدولة كما يظهر من لقب "عزيز" الذي يخاطبه به لوقا (هو نفس اللقب الذي  استخدمه بولس في خطابيه أمام فيلكس وفستوس الواليين الرومانيين في قيصرية).  والثابت أن ثاوفيلس هذا كان متنصِّرًا أو موعوظًا يستعد للعماد، ويتضح هذا  من قول القديس لوقا له: "لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي وُعِظت به" (لو 4: 1). كتب لوقا إنجيله للأمميين لاسيما اليونانيين، لذا فهو  يشرح بإيجاز للقراء الأمميين موقع المدن الفلسطينية والمسافات بينها وبين  أورشليم. كما أنه لا يرجع إلى نبوات ولا يشير إلى إتمامها في شخص الرب يسوع  على نحو ما يفعل متى في إنجيله، لكنه يقدّم نظرة عامة وشاملة على المسيح  كمخلص جميع البشر، ومتمم اشتياقات كل قلب. ومن هنا فإن سلسلة  نسب المسيح يرجعها لوقا لا إلى إبراهيم كما فعل متى، بل إلى آدم ابن الله  وأب جميع البشر. كما يهتم لوقا اهتمامًا خاصًا بإبراز أن المسيح  مخلص الأمم أيضًا، وهو الوحيد بين البشيرين الذي ذكر إرسالية السبعين  رسولاً الذين يمثّلون الأمم الوثنية مقابل الرسل الإثنى عشر الذين يمثلون  أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر. ولوقا في إنجيله يظهر المسيح الإنسان في ملء  بشريّته، وأنه مثلنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية، ويصوره في كل البشارة على  أنه صديق الخطاة الرحيم، شافي المرضى، مُعَزّي منكسري القلوب، وراعي الخروف  الضال. كما كتب لوقا سفر أعمال الرسل - بإجماع الكنيسة الأولى - وهو تكملة  للإنجيل الثالث. ويسجّل لوقا في إنجيله حياة السيد المسيح وأعماله، أما في  سفر الأعمال فيسجل عمل الروح القدس الذي نلمسه ظاهرًا ملموسًا في كل خطوة.  فكلمة "الروح" و"الروح القدس" تتكرر مرارًا عديدة في سفر الأعمال أكثر من  أي سفر آخر في العهد الجديد. سفر أعمال الرسل كتاب مفرح كالإنجيل الثالث،  فهو مملوء من الغيرة الرسولية والرجاء ويسجل التوفيق والنجاح، وحتى  الاضطهاد والاستشهاد يحوّلهما إلى مناسبة للفرح والشكر. إنه أول تاريخ  للكنيسة الأولى، ولذا يعتبر لوقا أول مؤرخ كنسي. ولا شك أن كتابته احتاجت  لسنوات عديدة لتجميع المعلومات التي كان لوقا شاهد عيان لها حينما كان  رفيقًا لبولس في الخدمة والأسفار. ويبدو أنه انتهى من كتابته عقب الأسر  الأول للقديس بولس في روما مباشرة، وقُبيل الاضطهاد المروع الذي أثاره  نيرون والذي استشهد فيه بولس، لأنه لا يذكر عنه شيئًا. كان القديس لوقا  طبيبًا (كو 4: 14) كان قبل إيمانه بالمسيح يمارس مهنة الطب، هكذا يذكره  بولس إلى أهل كولوسي "لوقا الطبيب" (كو 4: 14). لذا لا تعجب إن رأيناه في  إنجيله يظهر الرب يسوع كطبيب للبشرية ومخلّص العالم. وكان رسامًا، جاء في  التقليد أنه رسم أيقونة السيدة العذراء. قيل أنه عاش بتولاً، وتذكر بعض  التقاليد القديمة أنه استشهد في سن الرابعة والثمانين، وأنه مات مصلوبًا  على شجرة زيتون في أيلوي Eloea ببلاد اليونان. وأن الإمبراطور قسطنطينوس  الثاني قد نقل رفاته إلي القسطنطينية عام 357 مع رفات اندراوس الرسول -  نقلت من بترا Petrae في أخائية إلى كنيسة الرسل في القسطنطينية، وفي عام  1177م نقلت إلى Padau بإيطاليا. باقات عطرة من سير الأبرار والقديسين، صفحة  72.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

مرقس الرسول  الأنجيلى​ 


نشأته هو يوحنا الملقب مرقس الذي  تردد اسمه كثيرًا في سفر الأعمال والرسائل. حمل اسمين: يوحنا وهو اسم عبري  يعني "يهوه حنان"، ومرقس اسم روماني يعني "مطرقة". وُلد القديس مرقس في القيروان Cyrene إحدى المدن الخمس  الغربية بليبيا، في  بلدة تُدعى ابرياتولس، من أبوين يهوديين من سبط لاوي، اسم والده أرسطوبولس،  ووالدته مريم امرأة تقية لها اعتبارها بين المسيحيين الأولين في أورشليم.  تعلم اليونانية واللاتينية والعبرية وأتقنها. إذ هجمت بعض القبائل  المتبربرة على أملاكهم تركوا القيروان إلى فلسطين وطنهم الأصلي وسكنوا  بأورشليم. نشأ في أسرة متدينة كانت من أقدم الأسر إيمانًا بالمسيحية وخدمة  لها. علاقته بالسيد المسيح تمتع مع والدته مريم بالسيد المسيح، فقد كانت من  النساء اللواتي خدمن السيد من أموالهن، كما كان لكثير من أفراد الأسرة صلة  بالسيد المسيح. كان مرقس يمت بصلة القرابة للرسول بطرس إذ كان والده ابن  عم زوجة القديس بطرس الرسول أو ابن عمتها. ويمت بصلة قرابة لبرنابا الرسول  بكونه ابن أخته (كو 4: 10)، أو ابن عمه، وأيضًا بتوما. فتحت أمه بيتها  ليأكل الفصح مع تلاميذه في العلية، فصار من البيوت الشهيرة في تاريخ  المسيحية المبكر. وهناك غسل رب المجد أقدام التلاميذ، وسلمهم سرّ  الإفخارستيا، فصارت أول كنيسة مسيحية في العالم دشنها السيد بنفسه بحلوله  فيها وممارسته سرّ الإفخارستيا. وفي نفس العُلية كان يجتمع التلاميذ بعد  القيامة وفيها حلّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ (أع 2: 1-4)، وفيها كانوا  يجتمعون. وعلى هذا فقد كان بيت مرقس هو أول كنيسة مسيحية في العالم اجتمع  فيها المسيحيون في زمان الرسل (أع 12: 12). أما هو فرأى السيد المسيح  وجالسه وعاش معه، بل أنه كان من ضمن السبعين رسولاً، لذا لقبته الكنيسة:  "ناظر الإله". كان القديس مرقس أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين اختارهم السيد  للخدمة، وقد شهد بذلك العلامة أوريجينوس والقديس أبيفإنيوس. ويذكر التقليد  أن القديس مرقس كان حاضرًا مع السيد في عرس قانا الجليل، وهو الشاب الذي  كان حاملاً الجرة عندما التقى به التلميذان ليُعدا الفصح للسيد (مر 14:  13-14؛ لو 22: 11). وهو أيضًا الشاب الذي قيل عنه أنه تبع المخِّلص وكان  لابسًا إزارًا على عريه فأمسكوه، فترك الإزار وهرب منهم عريانًا (مر 14:  51-52). هذه القصة التي لم ترد سوى في إنجيل مرقس مما يدل على أنها حدثت  معه. كرازته بدأ الرسول خدمته مع معلمنا بطرس الرسول في أورشليم واليهودية.  يسجل لنا سفر أعمال الرسل أنه انطلق مع الرسولين بولس وبرنابا في الرحلة  التبشيرية الأولى وكرز معهما في إنطاكية وقبرص ثم في آسيا الصغرى. لكنه على  ما يظن أُصيب بمرض في برجة بمفيلية فاضطر أن يعود إلى أورشليم ولم يكمل  معهما الرحلة. عاد بعدها وتعاون مع بولس في تأسيس بعض كنائس أوروبا وفي  مقدمتها كنيسة روما. إذ بدأ الرسول بولس رحلته التبشيرية الثانية أصر  برنابا الرسول أن يأخذ مرقس، أما بولس الرسول فرفض، حتى فارق أحدهما الآخر،  فانطلق بولس ومعه سيلا، أما برنابا فأخذ مرقس وكرزا في قبرص (أع 13: 4-5)،  وقد ذهب إلى قبرص مرة ثانية بعد مجمع أورشليم (أع 15: 39). اختفت شخصية  القديس مرقس في سفر الاعمال إذ سافر إلى مصر وأسس كنيسة الإسكندرية بعد أن  ذهب أولاً إلى موطن ميلاده "المدن الخمس" بليبيا، ومن هناك انطلق إلى  الواحات ثم الصعيد ودخل الإسكندرية عام 61م من بابها الشرقي. دخل مار مرقس  مدينة الإسكندرية على الأرجح سنة 60م من الجهة الغربية قادمًا من الخمس  مدن. ويروي لنا التاريخ قصة قبول أنيانوس الإيمان المسيحي كأول مصري  بالإسكندرية يقبل المسيحية... فقد تهرأ حذاء مار مرقص من كثرة السير، وإذ  ذهب به إلى الإسكافي أنيانوس ليصلحه له دخل المخراز في يده فصرخ: "يا الله  الواحد"، فشفاه مار مرقس باسم السيد المسيح وبدأ يحدثه عن الإله الواحد،  فآمن هو وأهل بيته... وإذ انتشر الإيمان سريعًا بالإسكندرية رسم أنيانوس  أسقفًا ومعه ثلاثة كهنة وسبعة شمامسة. هاج الشعب الوثني فاضطر القديس مرقس  أن يترك الإسكندرية ليذهب إلى الخمس مدن الغربية (برقه بليبيا) ومنها إلى  روما، حيث كانت له جهود تذكر في أعمال الكرازة عاون بها الرسول بولس، لكنه  ما لبث أن عاد إلى مصر ليتابع العمل العظيم الذي بدأه. عاد إلى الإسكندرية  عام 65م ليجد الإيمان المسيحي قد ازدهر فقرر أن يزور المدن الخمس، وعاد  ثانية إلى الإسكندرية ليستشهد هناك في منطقة بوكاليا. وحدث بينما كان  الرسول يحتفل برفع القرابين المقدسة يوم عيد الفصح - واتفق ذلك اليوم مع  عيد الإله الوثني سيرابيس - أن هجم الوثنيون على الكنيسة التي كان المؤمنون  قد أنشأوها عند البحر، في المكان المعروف باسم بوكاليا أي دار البقر.  ألقوا القبض على مار مرقس وبدأوا يسحلونه في طرقات المدينة وهم يصيحون:  "جرُّوا التنين في دار البقر". ومازالوا على هذا النحو حتى تناثر لحمه  وزالت دماؤه، وفي المساء وضعوه في سجن مظلم، وفي منتصف تلك الليل ظهر له  السيد المسيح وقواه ووعده بإكليل الجهاد. وفي اليوم التالي أعاد الوثنيون  الكرَّة حتى فاضت روحه وأسلمها بيد الرب، في آخر شهر برمودة سنة 68م.  وإمعانًا في التنكيل بجسد القديس أضرم الوثنيون نارًا عظيمة ووضعوه عليها  بقصد حرقه، لكن أمطارًا غزيرة هطلت فأطفأت النار، ثم أخذ المؤمنون الجسد  بإكرام جزيل وكفَّنوه. وقد سرق بعض التجار البنادقة هذا الجسد سنة 827م  وبنوا عليه كنيسة في مدينتهم، أما الرأس فما تزال بالإسكندرية وبُنِيت  عليها الكنيسة المرقسية. تعتقد لبنان أن القديس كرز بها، هذا وقد كرز أيضًا  بكولوسي (كو 4: 10)، وقد اتخذته البندقية شفيعًا لها، وأكويلاً من أعمال  البندقية. نختم حديثنا عن كرازته بكلمات الرسول بولس في الرسالة إلى فليمون  يذكره الرسول بولس في مقدمة العاملين معه (فل 4: 2)، وفي الرسالة إلى  كولوسي يذكره بين القلائل العاملين معه بملكوت الله بينما كان هو أسيرًا  مدة أسره الأول في روما. وفي أسره الثاني - بينما كان يستعد لخلع مسكنه -  كتب إلى تيموثاوس يطلب إليه إرسال مرقس لأنه نافع له للخدمة (2تي 4: 11).  إنجيله القديس مرقس هو كاتب الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسمه، وهو واضع القداس  المعروف حاليًا باسم القداس الكيرلسي نسبة للقديس كيرلس عمود الدين  البطريرك السكندري الرابع والعشرين لأنه كان أول من دوَّنه كتابة وأضاف  إليه بعض الصلوات. إنشاء المدرسة اللاهوتية للقديس مرقس الرسول الفضل في  إنشاء المدرسة اللاهوتية بالإسكندرية، تلك المدرسة التي ذاع صيتها في  العالم المسيحي كله شرقًا وغربًا، وأسدت للمسيحية خدمات جليلة بفضل علمائها  وفلاسفتها الذين خرَّجتهم. القديس مارمرقس والأسد يُرمز للقديس مارمرقس  بالأسد، لذلك نجد أهل البندقية وهم يستشفعون به جعلوا الأسد رمزًا لهم،  وأقاموا أسدًا مجنحًا في ساحة مارمرقس بمدينتهم. ويعلل البعض هذا الرمز  بالآتي: أولاً: قيل أن القديس مرقس اجتذب والده أرسطوبولس للإيمان المسيحي  خلال سيرهما معًا في الطريق إلى الأردن حيث فاجأهما أسد ولبوة، فطلب الأب  من ابنه أن يهرب بينما يتقدم هو فينشغل به الوحشان، لكن الابن طمأن الأب  وصلى إلى السيد المسيح فانشق الوحشان وماتا، فآمن الأب بالسيد المسيح.  ثانيًا: بدأ القديس مرقس إنجيله بقوله: "صوت صارخ في البرية"... وكأنه صوت  أسد يدوي في البرية كملك الحيوانات يهيء الطريق لمجيء الملك الحقيقي ربنا  يسوع المسيح. هذا وإذ جاء الإنجيل يُعلن سلطان السيد المسيح لذلك لاق أن  يرمز له بالأسد، إذ قيل عن السيد أنه "الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا" (رؤ 5:  5). ثالثًا: يرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن مارمرقس بدأ إنجيله بإعلان سلطان  ألوهية السيد المسيح الخادم "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله" (1: 1)، لذلك  بحق يرمز له بالأسد.

القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي: الإنجيل  بحسب مرقس. الكنيسة في عصر الرسل، صفحة 341.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ســــيلا الرسول​

ذكر لهذا القديس في سفر أعمال الرسل أثناء الحديث عن مجمع  أورشليم الذي انعقد لبحث مشكلة تهود الأمم. لكن يبدو أنه كان له وضع متميز  في كنيسة أورشليم (أع22:15). ومن هنا فقد أوكلت إليه تلك الكنيسة مع يهوذا  الملقب بارسابا، أن يرافقا بولس وبرنابا لتبليغ كنائس إنطاكية وسوريا  وكيليكية قرار المجمع. ويقول عنه سفر الأعمال أنه ذهب ووعظ الاخوة بكلام  كثير وقواهم لأنه كان نبيًا (أع22:1- 23). كان مواطنًا رومانيًا نظير بطرس  (أع23:16) ومن هنا جاء اسمه اللاتيني "سلوانس"، أما سيلا فهو اسم يوناني  مأخوذ عن الأصل الآرامي "شئيلا". غالبًا عاد إلى أورشليم بعد أن أتم المهمة  التي كلفته بها كنيستها (أع3:15)، ويبدو أيضًا أنه ذهب بعدها ثانية إلى  إنطاكية، فقد اختاره القديس بولس رفيقًا له في الخدمة الكرازية خلفًا  لبرنابا (أع40:15) في رحلته الثانية (أع18:15-22). رافق القديس بولس حينما  اجتاز في سوريا وكيليكية يشدد الكنائس، وكذا في فريجية وكورة غلاطية. وبعد  أن ظهرت لبولس رؤيا الرجل المكدوني، رافقه إلى فيلبي في مقاطعة مكدونيا  (أع12:16-39). وفي فيلبي احتمل سيلا مع القديس بولس الضرب بالعصي وزجّ به  في السجن، حيث حدثت المعجزة وفُتحت أبواب السجن وآمن حافظ السجن  (أع25:16-32). ومن فيلبي رافق القديس بولس إلى تسالونيكي ثم إلى بيريه، حيث  تخلف هو والقديس تيموثاوس عن مصاحبة بولس إلى أثينا، لكنه لحقه فيها بعد  ذلك ورافق بولس في كورنثوس، ثم لا نعود نقرأ عنه شيئًا بعد ذلك في سفر  أعمال الرسل. ويقال أنه أنهى حياته بسفك دمه على اسم المسيح في مكدونيا.  الكنيسة في عصر الرسل، صفحة 346


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ارسطوس الرسول​


كان هذا القديس من السبعين رسولاً، وقبل نعمة الروح المعزي مع الرسل في  علية صهيون وتكلم معهم باللغات، وخدم وكرز وتألم معهم مرارًا كثيرة، ثم  وضعوا عليه اليد ورسموه أسقفًا على أورشليم. وقد علم فيها وفي غيرها، وأجرى  الله على يديه آيات كثيرة. وجاهد مع بولس الرسول في سياحاته العديدة حيث  كان خدمًا له، وهو الذي ورد ذكره في الإصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر أعمال  الرسل. وبعد أن بلغ سن الشيخوخة تنيح بسلام. السنكسار، 29 برمودة.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

اغابوس الرسول​


هو أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين اختارهم الرب ليكرزوا أمامه، وكان مع التلاميذ  الاثني عشر في علية صهيون وامتلأ من مواهب الروح القدس المعزي ومُنِح نعمة  النبوة كما يخبرنا سفر أعمال الرسل بقوله: "وبينما نحن مقيمون أيامًا  كثيرة انحدر من اليهودية نبي اسمه أغابوس، فجاء إلينا وأخذ مِنطقة بولس  وربط يديّ نفسه ورجليه وقال هذا يقوله الروح القدس: الذي له هذه المِنطقة  هكذا سيربطه اليهود في أورشليم ويسلمونه إلى أيدي الأمم" (أع21: 10-11).  وقد تمت هذه النبوة (أع21: 17-36)، وتنبأ أيضًا عن حدوث جوع عظيم بالمسكونة  كلها، وقد تم ذلك في أيام كلوديوس قيصر (أع11: 27-28). ثم كرز هذا الرسول  ببشارة الإنجيل مع الرسل القديسين وطاف بلادًا كثيرة معلمًا وهاديًا حتى  ردَّ كثيرين من اليهود واليونان إلى معرفة السيد المسيح وطهرهم بسر  المعمودية، فقبض عليه اليهود بأورشليم وضربوه كثيرًا، ثم وضعوا في عنقه  حبلاً وجروه خارج المدينة حيث رجموه بالحجارة إلى أن أسلم روحه الطاهرة.  عند ذلك نزل نور من السماء رآه الجمع الحاضر كأنه عمود متصلاً بجسده  وبالسماء، وأبصرت ذلك امرأة يهودية فقالت: "حقًا إن هذا الرجل بار"، وصاحت  بأعلى صوتها قائلة: "أنا مسيحية مؤمنة بإله هذا القديس"، فرجموها أيضًا.  السنكسار، 4 أمشير


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

تيطس الرسول​


ولد في كريت وهو ابن أخت والي المدينة،وقد تعلم اللغة اليونانية وتأدب بكل  آدابها حتى مهر فيها، وكان وديعًا شفوقًا كثير الرحمة. ولما انتشرت أخبار  السيد المسيح في أكثر بلاد الشام إهتم والي كريت خال هذا القديس بتلك  الآيات الباهرة والتعاليم السامية واراد أن يتحقق مما سمع، فأرسل تيطس  ليأتيه بالخبر اليقين، فلما وصل إلى أرض اليهودية ورأى الآيات وسمع الأقوال  الإلهية وقارن بينها وبين الأقوال اليونانية وجد الفرق واضحًا، فآمن  بالسيد المسيح وارسل إلى خاله يعلمه بما رأى وسمع. ولما اختار الرب السبعين  رسولاً كان هو أحدهم، وبعد صعود السيد المسيح نال نعمة المعزي مع  التلاميذ. وقد صحب بولس الرسول في بلاد كثيرة، ولما ذهب بولس إلى رومية عاد  هو إلى كريت وبنى فيها كنيسة ورسم لها قسوسًا وشمامسة. ولما أكمل سيرته  الرسولية تنيح بسلام. السنكسار، 2 نسيء.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

تيمون الرسول ​ 


هو أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين  انتخبهم الرب وميزهم، وقد أعطاه القوة على شفاء المرضى وإخراج الشياطين.  ونال هذا القديس كثيرًا من مواهب الروح القدس. وقد لازم الرب حتى صعوده إلى  السماء وبعدها ثابر على خدمة التلاميذ إلى أن حلَّت عليهم جميعًا نعمة  الروح المعزي. وانتخبه التلاميذ من بين السبعة الشمامسة الذين أقاموهم  لخدمة الموائد، وقد شهد عنهم الكتاب "أنهم كانوا ممتلئين نعمة وحكمة" (أع6:  2و4). وبعد أن أقام في خدمة الشماسية مدة وضعوا عليه اليد أسقفًا على  مدينة بسرى الغربية من أعمال البلقاء وبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح، وعمَّد  كثيرين من اليونانيين واليهود فقبض عليه الوالي وعذبه بعذابات كثيرة،  وأخيرًا أحرقه بالنار فنال إكليل الشهادة. السنكسار، 26 بابه. 
    __________________


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

حنانيا الرسول  والشهيد​ 


أقامه الرسل أسقفًا على مدينة دمشق.  فبشر فيها ببشارة الحياة كما بشر في بيت جبرائيل أيضًا، وردَّ كثيرين من  أهلها إلى الإيمان وعمدهم هم وأبناءهم. وهو الذي عمَّد بولس الرسول عندما  أرسله الرب إليه، ولما عمَّده وقعت من عينيه قشور ثم أبصر. وقد أجرى الله  على يديّ هذا القديس آيات كثيرة فآمن ببشارته كثيرون من اليهود والأمم. بعد  ذلك قبض عليه لوكيانوس الأمير وعذبه بعذابات شديدة منها حرق جنبيه بمشاعل  نار. وأخيرًا أخرجه خارج المدينة وأمر برجمه، فرجموه حتى أسلم روحه الطاهرة  بيد الرب. السنكسار، 27 بؤونة.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

سمعان كلوبا الرسول​


القديس سمعان الرسول هو ابن كلوبا شقيق يوسف البار خطيب مريم العذراء. نال  هذا القديس نعمة المعزي في علية صهيون، ورُسم أسقفًا على أورشليم بعد  القديس يعقوب الرسول، فجذب كثيرين من اليهود إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح،  وصنع الله على يديه آيات كثيرة. كان يحث الشعب على العفة والطهارة، وسمع به  الإمبراطور تراجان فاستحضره وعذبه كثيرًا ثم قطع رأسه، فنال إكليل  الشهادة، وكان له من العمر مائة وعشرين سنة. السنكسار، 9 أبيب.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فريسكا الرسول ​ 


كان القديس فريسكا أو أونيسيفورس من بني إسرائيل من  سبط بنيامين ابنًا لأبوين حافظين للناموس، وكان من الذين تبعوا المخلِّص  وسمعوا تعاليمه وشاهدوا آياته ومعجزاته، فلما أقام السيد المسيح ابن أرملة  نايين من الموت كان هذا القديس حاضرًا، فتقدم بلا تردّد إلى السيد المسيح  مؤمنًا به وصار أحد السبعين رسولاً. كان مع التلاميذ في عُلّية صهيون وقت  حلول الروح القدس عليهم، وبشَّر بالإنجيل في بلاد كثيرة ثم أقاموه أسقفًا  على خورانياس، فعلَّم أهلها الإيمان المسيحي ثم عمّدهم. وبعد أن أكمل جهاده  تنيّح بسلام وعمره سبعون عامًا، منها تسع وعشرون سنة يهوديًا وإحدى  وأربعون سنة مسيحيًا، وقد ذكره بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية إلى تيموثاوس  (2تي 4: 19). السنكسار، 25 برمهات


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

قدراطس الرسول​


هو أحد السبعين رسـولا الذين انتخبهم السيد المسيح. وُلد بمدينة أثينا وكان  من أغنيائها وأكابر علمائها. آمن بالسيد المسيح وخدَمَه، ولما نال المعزي  يوم العنصرة بشَّر بالإنجيل المقدس وذهب إلى بلاد كثيرة. ودخل مدينة  مغنيسية وبشّر فيها، فآمن أهلها فعمّدهم وعلّمهم الوصايا المحيية، ثم عاد  إلى أثينا وعلّم فيها أيضًا، فرجموه وعذبوه بأنواع كثيرة، وأخيرًا طرحوه في  النار، فنال إكليل الشهادة. السنكسار، 24 توت. 
    __________________


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

كليوباس الرسول​


في اليوم الأول من شهر هاتور تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار القديسَين كليوباس  الرسول ورفيقه، وهما من السبعين رسولاً . كانا منطلقين إلى قرية عمواس.  وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب إليهما السيد المسيح نفسه، ولما لم  يعرفاه قال لهما: "أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم  به الأنبياء، أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده؟" ولما  اتكأ معهما أخذ خبزًا وبارك وكسر وناولهما فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى  عنهما. السنكسار، 1 هاتور.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ياسون الرسول​ 


أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين انتخبهم  الرب، وقد كرز مع التلاميذ قبل آلام المخلص وصنع آيات وعجائب ثم تذرع  بالنعمة والقوة يوم حلول الروح المعزى. وُلد بطرسوس وهو من أول من آمن بها.  وفي الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية للقديس بولس الرسول نزل الرسول في بيت ياسون  في تسالونيكي. ولنجاح الرسول في كرازته أثار اليهود الحقد والحسد في قلوب  بعض الأشرار، فقاموا بفتنةٍ كبيرةٍ وهاجموا بيت ياسون طالبين القبض على  بولس ورفيقه سيلا. ولما لم يجدوهما سحبوا ياسون وأناسًا من الاخوة إلى حكام  المدينة واشتكوا عليهم قائلين: "إن هؤلاء الذين فتنوا المسكونة حضروا إلى  هاهنا أيضًا وقد قبلهم ياسون. وهؤلاء كلهم يعملون ضد أحكام قيصر قائلين أنه  يوجد ملك آخر يسوع. فأزعجوا الجمع وحكام المدينة إذ سمعوا هذا. فأخذوا  كفالة من ياسون ومن الباقين ثم أطلقوهم" (أع 17: 5-9). أسقف طرسوس من  المحتمل أيضًا أن يكون القديس ياسون هذا، هو الذي أشار إليه بولس الرسول في  توصياته إلى أهل رومية مع أقربائه لوكيوس وسوسيباترُس (أع 16: 21). وقد  رسمه بولس أسقفًا على طرسوس في كيليكية وذهب مع القديس سوسيباترُس أسقف  أيقونية إلى جزيرة كورفو Corfu ليبشرا بالإنجيل هناك. 

بعد التبشير بنجاح لبعض الوقت  أُلقيا في السجن، وهناك استطاعا تحويل سبعة لصوص إلى المسيحية، ثم استشهد  هؤلاء السبعة بعد ذلك، ثم أخرجهما الوالي من السجن وعذب ياسون عذابًا  شديدًا فلم ينله ضرر. 

وكانت ابنة الملك تشاهد ذلك فآمنت  بالسيد المسيح، ثم خلعت عنها حُلّيها وزينتها ووزعتها على المساكين واعترفت  أنها مسيحية مؤمنة بإله ياسون، فغضب أبوها وطرحها في السجن، ثم أمر برميها  بالنشاب، فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد السيد المسيح. 

أرسل الملك ياسون الرسول إلى إحدى  الجزر ليُعَذَب هناك، فركب مركبًا ومعه بعض الجند، وحدث أن غرقت السفينة  بمن فيها بينما نجا القديس ياسون. قبلت المدينة الإيمان واستمر يعلم عدة  سنين إلى أن تولى آخر فاستحضره ومن معه من المسيحيين وعذبهم كثيرًا، ولما  رأى الوالي أن أجسادهم لم تتأثر من العذابات آمن هو وكل مدينته بالسيد  المسيح الذي له وحده القوة على حفظ أصفيائه، فعمدهم القديس وعلمهم وصايا  الإنجيل وبنى لهم الكنائس وقد أجرى الله على يديه آيات كثيرة وتنيّح في  شيخوخة حسنة. السنكسار، 3 بشنس. Butler, July 12


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يونياس الرسول​ 


كان من سبط يهوذا واختاره السيد  المسيح من ضمن السبعين رسولاً. وبعد حلول الروح المعزي في يوم الخمسين كرز  مع التلاميذ ونالته معهم شدائد كثيرة. ورافق الرسول أندرونِكوس في الكرازة،  وقد ذكره القديس بولس الرسول بقوله: "سلموا على أندرونِكوس ويونياس  نسيبيَّ المأسورين معي، اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل وكانا في المسيح  قبلي" (رو7:16). وقد بشَّرا في مدن كثيرة، فردّا كثيرين إلى الإيمان وأجريا  آيات وشفيا مرضى كثيرين. بعد أن تنيّح الرسول أندرونِكوس وكفَّنه هذا  القديس ودفنه صلى إلى الرب أن لا يفارقه، فتنيّح في ثاني يوم. السنكسار، 23  بشنس.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فليمون الرسول​ 


فليمون اسم يونانى معناه محب . خدم فى  كولوسى هو وإبنه أرخبس ، كان من رفقاء بولس وكان فى بيته كنيسة و كان  ذاغيرة مسيحية وسخاء ومودة صادقة . كان فليمون غنياً وله عبد اسمه أنسيمس  سرق منه بعض الأموال وهرب إلى روما وهناك التقى ببولس الرسول فى السجن ،  فعلمه الإيمان المسيحى وجعله يتوب ويترك شره القديم ، ثم أرسله إلى سيده  فليمون يناشده فيها الصفح عن عبده التائب أنسيمس وأن يقبله لا كعبد رقيق بل  كأخ فى المسيح ، وإستجاب فليمون التقى لنداء أبيه الروحى بولس الرسول وقبل  أنسيمس بفرح . وبعد ان خدم كثيراً فى كنيسة كولوسى تنيح بسلام بركة صلواته  فلتكن معنا أمين.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

اندرونيقوس  الرسول​ 


هذا القديس قد انتخبه السيد المسيح  من جملة السبعين رســولا الذين أرسلهم أمام وجهه يكرزون بملكوت الله. وقد  حلَّت عليه نعمة الرب المعزي في العلية فكرز مع التلاميذ. وقد ذكره بولس  الرسول بقوله: "سلموا على أندرونيقوس ويونياس نسيبيَّ المأسورين معي الذين  هما مشهوران بين الرسل وكانا في المسيح قبلي" (رو16: 7). وقد بشَّر في مدن  كثيرة صحبة يونياس، فردَّا كثيرين إلى الإيمان وأجريا آيات وشفيا مرضى  وحوَّلا برابي الأصنام إلى كنائس. ولما أكملا سعيهما وأراد الرب أن ينقلهما  من هذا العالم، مرض الرسول أندرونيقوس قليلاً وتنيح بسلام. ولما كفنه  يونياس ودفنه في مغارة صلى إلى الرب فتنيح هو أيضًا في اليوم الثاني  والعشرون. السنكسار، 22 بشنس.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ارسطوبولس الرسول ​


هو أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين انتخبهم السيد المسيح وأرسلهم  للكرازة قبل آلامه، وقد نال مع التلاميذ مواهب الروح المعزي وصحبهم وخدمهم  ونادى معهم بالبشارة المحيية وردَّ كثيرين إلى طريق الخلاص، فآمنوا بالسيد  المسيح فعمدهم وعلمهم الوصايا الإلهية. وأقامه التلاميذ أسقفًا على  أبريطانياس، فمضى إليها وبشر أهلها ووعظهم وعمدهم وصنع آيات كثيرة. وقد  نالته إهانات عظيمة من اليهود واليونانيين وطردوه مرارًا عديدة، ورجموه  بالحجارة. وقد ذكره بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية الإصحاح السادس عشر  آية رقم 10. ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام يوم 19 برمهات.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

اولمباس الرسول ​ 

هو الملقب ببولس أحد السبعين  رسولاً. هذا الرسول هو الذي خدم التلاميذ وحمل بعض رسائل بطرس الرسول إلى  الأمم ودخل معه رومية وكرز بها وعلم وردَّ كثيرين. ولما استشهد القديس بطرس  كان هذا الرسول هو الذي أنزله عن الصليب وكفنه ونقله إلى بيت أحد  المؤمنين، فسعى به بعضهم لدى نيرون الملك أنه من تلاميذ بطرس، فاستحضره  وسأله عن ذلك فاعترف وأقر بالسيد المسيح أنه الإله الحق. عذبه نيرون عذابًا  أليمًا، ثم قال له أي ميتة تريد أن تموت بها؟ فأجابه القديس قائلاً: "أريد  أن أموت من أجل المسيح وكفى، وذلك أن تميتني بأي نوع تريد لأصل إلى مرادي  سريعًا". فأمر الملك بضربه وصلبه منكسًا مثل معلمه ففعلوا به كذلك ونال  إكليل الشهادة. العيد يوم 6 أبيب


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

برنابا الرسول​

كان من سبط لاوي وقد نزح كبار عائلته المتقدمين منذ زمن بعيد عن بلاد  اليهودية وأقاموا في جزيرة قبرص، وكان اسمه أولاً يوسف فدعاه ربنا له المجد  عند انتخابه رسولاص باسم برنابا الذي يترجم في الإنجيل بابن الوعظ. وقد  نال نعمة الروح المعزي في علية صهيون مع التلاميذ وبشر معهم وكرز باسم  المسيح، وكان له حقل باعه واتى بثمنه ووضعه عند أرجل الرسل (أع4: 36-37)،  الذين كانوا يجلونه لكثرة فضائله وحسن أمانته. ولما آمن الرسول بولس بالسيد  المسيح قدمه هذا الرسول إلى التلاميذ في أورشليم بعد اعتناقه الإيمان بمدة  ثلاث سنين، وحدثهم عن كيفية ظهور السيد المسيح لشاول بالقرب من مدينة  دمشق، ثم شهد له أمامهم بغيرته حتى قبلوه في شركتهمن وقال الروح القدس  للتلاميذ: "افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه" (أع13: 2).  وقد طاف الرسولان بولس وبرنابا معًا بلادًا كثيرة يكرزان بالسيد المسيح،  ولما دخلا لسترة وأبرأ الرسول بولس الإنسان المقعد ظن أهلها أنهما آلهة  وتقدموا لكي يذبحوا لهما، فلم يقبلا مجد الناس بل مزقا ثيابهما معترفين  بأنهما بشر تحت الآلام مثلهم. وبعد أن طاف مع بولس الرسول بلادًا كثيرة  انفصل الرسولان عن بعضهما، فأخذ الرسول برنابا معه القديس مرقس ومضيا إلى  قبرص وبشرا فيها وردا كثيرين من أهلها إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ثم  عمداهم، فحنق اليهود وأغروا عليهما الوالي والمشايخ فمسكوا الرسول برنابا  وضربوه ضربًا أليمًا ثم رجموه بالحجارة، وبعد ذلك أحرقوا جسده بالنار فتم  بذلك جهاده ونال إكليل الشهادة. وبعد انصراف القوم تقدم القديس مرقس وحمل  الجسد سالمًا وفه بلفائف ووضعه في مغارة خارج قبرص. أما مرقس الرسول فإنه  اتجه إلى الإسكندرية ليكرز بها. العيد يوم


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أنتيباس  الرسول​ 


اختصار للأسم اليونانى أنتيباتير  ومعناه من يحل عوضاً عن أبيه. خدم فى مدينة برغامس إحدى مدن آسيا الصغرى  وكان يبشر علانية وأعطاه الله موهبة إخراج الشياطين فأخرجها من كثيرين كانت  تعذبهم . فهاج الشيطان وحرض الوالى عليه فقبض عليه وساقه إلى هيكل أرطاميس  ليسجد للأوثان فرفض وتمسك بإيمانه بالسيد المسيح فوضعه فى إناء نحاس وأوقد  تحته النار وظل محتملاً هذا العذاب المريع حتى نال إكليل الشهادة وسيم  بعده القديس كاربوس الذى إختصه الرب بإحدى الرسائل السبع فى سفر الرؤيا وهى  الخاصة بكنيسة برغامس وذكر فيها اسم أنتيباس الشهيد وتعيد له الكنيسة فى  16 برمودة بعيد إستشهاده بركته معنا أمين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

بروخورس الرسول​

هو أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين دعاهم السيد المسيح وأرسلهم ليكرزوا باسمه  وأعطاهم موهبة الشفاء وإخراج الشياطين، ولما كان مع التلاميذ في العلية  امتلأ من نعمة الروح القدس المعزي. ثم انتخبه الرسل بين السبعة الشمامسة  الذين شهدوا عنهم أنهم مملئون من الروح القدس والحكمة (أع6: 5). ثم صحب  الرسول يوحنا وطاف معه مدنًا كثيرة، ووضع يوحنا اليد عليه وأقامه أسقفًا  على نيقوميدية من بلاد بيثينيا، فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين من  اليونانيين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم وعلمهم حفظ الوصايا. وبعد أن نى لهم كنيسة  ورسم لهم شمامسة وقسوسًا خرج إلى البلاد المجاورة لها فبشرها وعمد كثيرين  من أهلها كما علم وعمد كثيرين من اليهود، وقد احتمل ضيقات كثيرة بسبب  التبشير بالمسيح. ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة مرضية للسيد المسيح


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

يوسف بارسابا الرسول​

بعد انتحار يهوذا الخائن، ألقى الرسل قرعة بين هذا القديس وبين متياس  الرسول، ليختاروا أحدهما ليكون كارزًا معهم بالإنجيل. ومن حديث بطرس الرسول  نتبين أن يوسف بارسابا كان أحد التلاميذ القريبين من السيد المسيح  (أع21:1-22)، ومن المرجح أنه كان أحد السبعين رسولاً. بعد تفرق التلاميذ  للكرازة كرز بالإنجيل في أماكن كثيرة وصنع معجزات عديدة، منها شربه السم  دون أن يؤذيه حسب وعد السيد المسيح (مر18:16). العيد يوم يونيو 20.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

غايس الرسول​

احد السبعين رسولا خدم فى تسالونيكى بمكدونيا وهى مسقط رأسه وقد أضاف  القديس بولس أثناء زيارته لكورنثوس ومن بيته كتب القديس بولس الرسول رسالته  إلى أهل رومية. 

 وقد وصفه بولس الرسول بأنه مضيفه ومضيف الكنيسة كلها، 

وهو الذى كتب له يوحنا الرسول رسالته الثالثة " من الشيخ إلى غايس الحبيب "  كرز فى أنطاكية ونالته عذابات كثيرة حتى نال إكليل الشهادة


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فيلغون الرسول ​

 هو احد السبعين رسولا اسمة يونانى معناه متقد - لافح 

 خدم فى روما ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام 

 بركته المقدسة فلتكن معنا أمين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أسينكريتس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا اسمة يونانى معناه لا نظير له. 

 خدم فى روميه ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام

 بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا امين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أبينتوس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا اسمة يونانى معناه الممدوح 

 وخدم فى روما وسيم أسقفاًعلى قرطاجنة 

 ولما أكمل جهاده تنيح بسلام

 بركته فلتكن معنا أمين.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أبلس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا خدم فى رومية 

 وصفه القديس بولس الرسول بالمزكى فى المسيح 

 وقد صار أسقفاًعلى هيراكليا 

 ولما أكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام بركته وصلاتة فلتكن معنا.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

سمعان الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا وشهرتة سمعان الدباغ اسم  عبرانى معناه مستمع

 قد أستضاف بطرس الرسول فى يافا وكان بيته عند البحر بسبب ناموس الطهارة  عند اليهود أو لأسباب صحية .

 كرز فى مدينة بيزنطية ( القسطنطينية ) واستشهد  على يد الوالى 

 فنال إكليل الشهادة بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا أمين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

إستاخيس الرسول ​


احد السبعين رسولا اسم يونانى معناه سنبلة قمح. 

خدم فى روما ، أرسل له القديس بولس الرسول تحياته 

فقد كان من أحباء بولس الرسول ، كرز وبشر بالسيد المسيح  ونال إكليل الشهادة 

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا أمين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فيلبس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا وأحد الشمامسة ،

 بشر في أشدود وقيصرية وأسيا ، تنيح بسلام

 بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا امين.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

نيكانـور الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا وكان شماس ،

 استشهد رجماً في قبرص عام 76م

 بركة صلاتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين..


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أسطفانوس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا بل و يعد أول السبعين ، أول الشمامسة ، أول الشهداء

 بركة صلاتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين..


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

برميناس الرسول​

 معنى أسم برميناس أسم يونانى معناه ثابت

 وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعةكما جاء فى سفر أعمال الرسل 6: 5 

 سيرته

 كان يقوم بتوزيع الحسنات على فقراء الكنيسة والأرامل فى أورشليم

 ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام

 بركة صلوات القديس العظيم برميناس الرسول والشماس فتلكن معنا 
 امين .


http://www.noralinjil.co.cc/


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

لوكيوس  القيروانى​ 

وهو الاسم لوقا ومعناه منير . من  قيرينى وكان أحد المعلمين فى كنيسة أنطاكية ويدعوه بولس الرسول نسيبه  ويُعتقد بذلك أنه كان عبرانى مثله . 

إشترك معه فى كورنثوس بإرسال السلام  والتحيات الى الأخوة فى رومية . أقيم أسقفاً على كنخزيا مدينة الفلاسفة  فرعى شعبها احسن رعاية ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام بركته فلتكن معنا  .أمـــــين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

كاربوس الرسول​

احد السبعين رسولا و كان القديس كاربوس تلميذاً للقديس بولس ساعده في  رحلاته التبشيرية موصلاً رسائله إلى الكنائس التي أسسها. ورد ذكره في  الرسائلة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس (4: 13) حيث يبدو أن كاربوس كان مقيماً في  تراوس. 

 ورد أنه هدى العديد من الوثنيين إلى الإيمان بالمسيح وأنه صار اسقفاً على  بيريا في ثراقيه اليونانية (تقع اليوم في بلغاريا وتسمى ستارا زاغورا) 

 وقد جرت على يده عجائب كثيرة من شفاء الممسوسين. 

 رقد بالرب بسلام وجرت برفاته آيات وعجائب جمّة

 بركة صلاتة فلتكن معنا امين. .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أَبَفْرَاس الرسول​ 


اسم يوناني اختصار ابفرودتس وربما معناه -الحسن المنظر- . وكان خادماً  غيوراً في كنائس كولوسي ولاودكية وهيرابوليس كما كان العامل الرئيسي في  تأسيس هذه الكنائس.

وهو الذي حمل إلى بولس الرسول في السجن أخباراً طيبة عن  كنيسة كولوسي ثم صار بعد ذلك رفيق الرسول في السجن(فليمون23). ويظهر تقدير  الرسول له من الألقاب التي يطلقها عليه مثل (العبد الحبيب معنا) (خادم أمين  للمسيح) (وعبد للمسيح) وهذا اللقب الأخير أطلقه الرسول على نفسه عدة مرات  ولم يطلقه على آخر غير أبفراس إلا مرة واحدة عندما لقب به تيموثاوس (فيلبي  1: 1).
ومع أن الاسم ابفراس هو اختصار (ابفرودتس)  إلا أنه يرجح أن هذين اسمان لشخصين مختلفين. فابفراس هذا كان من كنيسة  كولوسي أما ابفرودتس فكان من كنيسة فيلبي ويظهر أن ابفراس كان يتمتع  بمكانة في كنيسة كولوسي أعظم من التي كان يتمتع بها ابفرودتس في كنيسة  فيلبي.

خادم غيور خدم في كولوسي، لاودكية ، هيرابوليس ، نال إكليل  الشهادة .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ابفرودتـس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا خدم في فليبي ، خدم مع بولس ، 

 نال إكليل الشهادة

 بركة صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا امين.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

امبليـاس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا والذى كتب عنة بولس الرسول بقولة

 سلموا على أَمبلياس حبيبي في الرب (رو16: 8)


 كلمة « حبيبي » تدل على عواطف الرسول بولس القوية من نحو أمبلياس وعلى  علاقة حُبية خاصة به .. 

صحيح أن جميع المؤمنين أحباء: (يو15: 13؛ أف5: 1)، وصحيح أن جميع المؤمنين  يجب أن يحبوا بعضهم البعض « من قلب طاهر بشدة »، ولكن صحيح أيضاً أن هناك  محبة خاصة وشركة خاصة للبعض. فمن الإثنى عشر رسولاً نقرأ عن « بطرس ويعقوب  ويوحنا » أكثر مما نقرأ عن التسعة الباقين. ومن بين هؤلاء الثلاثة قد امتاز  واحد « كالتلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه » وهو الذي كان متكئاً على صدر يسوع  عند العشاء الأخير. ولا ريب أن جميع المؤمنين لهم نفس مكان القُرب إذ صاروا  « قريبين بدم المسيح » (أف2: 13)، إلا أنه لا يزال بين المؤمنين الآن كما  كان بين جماعة الرسل قديماً مَنْ يتمتعون بما تنطوي عليه العبارة « متكئاً  في حضن يسوع » بحيث يمكنهم أن يعرفوا أسرار قلبه. فمن حيث المقام، جميع  المؤمنين سواء، ولكن من حيث الحالة الروحية، يختلف الواحد عن الآخر  اختلافاً بيّناً. فليكن شوق قلوبنا جميعاً أن تتناسب حالتنا الروحية مع  مقامنا. وليتنا نسعى بكل جدّ لكي نحيا حياة أقرب إلى الله ونحصل على شركة  أعمق مع المسيح. 

 واسم « أمبلياس » يعني « متسع » أو « موسَّع ». وفي 2كورنثوس6: 11 نجد قلب  الرسول متسع بالمحبة للكورنثيين رغماً عما حدث منهم من إنكار لرسوليته  (2كو10) ومن ضعف محبتهم له (2كو12: 15) ولهذا فهو يقول لهم « فمنا مفتوح  إليكم أيها الكورنثيون. قلبنا متسع. لستم مُتضيقين فينا بل مُتضيقين في  أحشائكم. فجزاء لذلك أقول كما لأولادي كونوا أنتم أيضاً متسعين » (2كو6:  11-13). 

 لقد أخرجنا الرب إلى رحب لا حصر فيه (أي36: 16) فليته يهبنا الثبات بتوسيع  خطوات تقدمنا الروحي فلا تتقلقل أقدامنا (2صم22: 37) وبتوسيع تخومنا  الروحية (1أخ4: 10) فنحبه ونحب كل إخوتنا مهما كانت حالتهم « برحبة قلب »  (1مل4: 29) ونحتمل ضعفاتهم (رو15: 1). كما ليتنا ننمو في النعمة وفي معرفة  ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح (2بط3: 18). 

 خدم في رومية ، أصبح أسقف علي أحد مدن روسيا ، استشهد.

 بركة صلاتة فلتكن معنا امين.  
​ .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

زنيــــاس الرسول​


احد السبعين رسولا المشهور بالناموسي لعلمه الغزير ،

 خدم في كريت ،

تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواتة فلتكن مع جميعنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

تبروبـاس الرسول​


خدم في رومية ، اسقف برتوبياس ، 

تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين 


.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

كواتـس الرسول​


احد السبعين رسولا بشر في أسبانيا ، 

كرز مع بولس الرسول في كورونثوس ، 

استشهد في أسبانيا .

بركة صلواتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

لينـس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا وهو أول أسقف علي رومية واستشهد هناك.

 بركاتة فلتحل علينا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

هرماس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا اسقف سالونا Salona في دلماتيا Dalmatia، 

 ومن المفترض أن يكون هو هرماس الذي ذكره بولس الرسول في رسالة رومية  (رو16:14)، 

 وأنه خَلَف تيطس Titus كأسقف لدلماتيا و اشتهر بأنه جامع الفضائل .

 واستشهد بعد ذلك. 

 بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

مناين الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا كرز وعلم في أنطاكية ،

 تنيح بسلام.

 بركة صلواتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين ..


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

افتيخـوس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا خدم مع يوحنا الحبيب ، خدم مع بولس ، 

 بشر في سبسطية ،

 تنيح بسلام .

 بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم فلتكن معنا امين.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

لعـازر الرسول​


احد السبعين رسولا 

أقامة السيد الرب من الأموات ، أسقف قبرص ، 

تنيح بسلام .

بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا امين ..


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فـورس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا

 رافق بولس وبشر في أماكن كثيرة ، تنيح بسلام.

 بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أرسترخس الرسول​


احد السبعين رسولا ومعنى اسمةأحسن حاكم قال عنة بولس  الرسول

يسلم عليكم أرسترخس المأسور معي ومرقس ... العاملون معي  لملكوت الله الذين صاروا لي تسلية (كو 4: 10 ، 11)


أرسترخس رجل مكدوني من تسالونيكي (أع 27: 2 ) فمن الأرجح  إذاً أن يكون واحداً من الذين رجعوا إلى الله من الأوثان ليعبدوا الله الحي  الحقيقي وينتظروا ابنه من السماء (أع 27: 2 ). 

ونرى فضيلة ضبط النفس واضحة في أرسترخس رفيق الرسول بولس  في الأماكن القليلة التي ذُكر فيها اسمه في الكتاب (أع 19: 29 ، 20: 4، 27:  2، كو4: 10، فل24). كما يدل على ذلك أيضاً معنى اسمه أرسترخس "أحسن حاكم".  ولا يوجد ما يفيد على أنه حكم على أية مدينة أو على أي قطاع من المجتمع أو  حتى بين شعب الله. وربما يكون ما جاء في أمثال16: 32 هو أحسن تطبيق على  معنى اسمه "البطيء الغضب خير من الجبار، ومالك روحه خير ممن يأخذ مدينة".  وعلى النقيض من ذلك "مدينة منهدمة بلا سور الرجل الذي ليس له سلطان على  روحه" (أع 19: 29 ). فالشخص القوي هو الذي له سلطان على روحه. ومَنْ لا  يستطيع أن يضبط نفسه هو مغلوب دائماً. والمؤمن يستطيع أن يمارس ضبط النفس  بقوة الروح القدس (أع 19: 29 ). 

كثيرون من الحكام الزمنيين لا سلطان لهم على أرواحهم.  ولكننا نعتقد أن أرسترخس كان اسماً على مُسمّى، وأنه مارس ضبط النفس والحكم  على الذات في حياته كمؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح. 

وفي أعمال27 نرى دليلاً على إخلاص أرسترخس للرب بمرافقته  للرسول بولس في رحلته إلى روما. ويصفه الرسول في فليمون24 بأنه عامل معه  وليس رفيقاً له فقط. 

وفي كولوسي4: 10، 11 يقول عنه إنه عامل معه لملكوت الله،  وأنه صار له تسلية (أي تعزية). ولم يُخبرنا الرسول عن تفاصيل عمل أرسترخس  ولكن أن يكون عاملاً مع الرسول يعني استعداده لخدمة الرب بأية طريقة. وكونه  صار تعزية للرسول بولس يُرينا ناحية أخرى مباركة في هذا الخادم الأمين،  فهو يضيف إلى كونه شجاعاً في وقت الخطر وثابتاً في وقت الشدة؛ تلك الصفة  الرقيقة التي تُشير في أصل معناها إلى كونه ملطّفاً كالمرهم الذي يوضع لكي  يخفف الالتهابات ويهدئها. فمع أن الرسول بولس كان خادماً عظيماً للمسيح،  إلا أنه كان إنساناً تحت الآلام مثلنا معرَّضاً للضغوط والمتاعب ولذلك  فرفيق مثل أرسترخس كان لازماً له ليستخدمه الرب لتشجيعه على الاستمرار في  خدمته.

تنيح بسلام بركة صلاتة فلتكن معنا امين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

مناسـون الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا

 قبرصي المولد ،خدم في قبرص ، 

 نال إكليل الشهادة.

 فلتكن صلاتة مع جميعنا امين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

اوربانـوس الرسول​

 احد السبعين رسولا

 عاون بولس كثيراً ، أسقف علي مكدونية ،

 نال إكليل الشهادة.

 فلتكن صلاتة معنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أخائيكوس الرسول​

من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين. عن كتاب: اسماء  السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار دير السيدة العذراء مريم السريان

اسم يونانى نسبة إلى أخائية. خدم خدمة متميزة فى كنيسة كورنثوس وقد جاء إلى  أفسس لزيارة بولس الرسول: "ثم إنى أفرح بمجئ استفاناس وفرتوناس وأخائيكوس  لأن نقصانكم هؤلاء قد جبروه إذ أراحوا روحى وروحكم، فاعرفوا مثل هؤلاء."  ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ارتيماس الرسول​


 احد السبعين رسولا ويعد ارتيماس اختصار الاسم اليونانى أرتيماؤوس ومعناه  عطية الآلهة أرطاميس. 

 خدم مع بولس الرسول وقد ارسل رسالة معه إلى تيطس 

 "حينما أرسل إليك أرتيماس أو تيخكس بادر أن تأتى إلى نيكوبوليس لأنى عزمت  أن أشتى هناك." 

 ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أكيــلا الرسول​

 من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين

 عن كتاب: اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة العذراء مريم السريان 

اسم لاتينى معناه نسر. ولد فى بنتس بآسيا الصغرى وكان يهودياً وقبل الإيمان  المسيحى، واختاره الرب ضمن السبعين تلميذاً، وأصبح صديقاً لبولس الرسول فى  الخدمة.

 وقد أقام أكيلا وزوجته فى رومية ثم انتقل إلى كورنثوس حيث كان يعمل فى  صناعة الخيام. وقد رافقه فى السفر من كورنثوس إلى أفسس وقد اشترك مع بولس  الرسول فى إرسال تحياتهما من أفسس فى أسيا الصغرى حيث كانا فى ذلك الحين،  وحيث كانت الكنيسة تجتمع فى بيتهما "وأما بولس فلبث أياماً كثيرة ثم ودع  الأخوة وسافر فى البحر إلى سورية ومعه بريسكلا وأكيلا بعدما حلق رأسه فى  كنخريا لأنه كان عليه نذر.. فأقبل إلى أفسس وتركهما هناك.." تسلم عليكم  كنائس أسيا، يسلم عليكم فى الرب كثيراً أكيلا وبريسكلا مع الكنيسة التى فى  بيتهما."

 وقد قابل أكيلا وبريسكلا أبولس الإسكندرى فى أفسس وعلماه طريق الرب بأكثر  وضوح، وقد رجعا فيما بعد إلى رومية حيث بعث إليهما بولس الرسول بتحياته  أيضاً.

 ولما أكمل خدمته وسعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

أوربانوس الرسول​


 احد السبعين رسولا أوربانوس اسم لاتينى معناه ظريف أو مؤدب . 

 اعان القديس بولس الرسول فى عمله الكرازى ثم ذهب إلى روما.

 وقد أرسل إليه بولس الرسول تحياته فى رسالة رومية:

 "سلموا على اوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح و على استاخيس حبيبي ."

 صار أسقفاً على مكدونية وبشر فى مدن كثيرة ونالته شدائد ومضايقات كثيرة 

 ورد الكثيرين إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح، وقد كان سبباً فى انتشار الكرازة  فى مكدونية


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

بتروباس الرسول​


 احد السبعين رسولا و بتروباس اسم يونانى وهو اختصار بتروبياس ومعناه حياة  أبيه. 

 خدم فى مدينة رومية، أرسل إليه القديس بولس تحياته 

 صار اسقفاً على مدينة يونوبوليس وبعد خدمة مباركة تنيح هناك.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

بوديس الرسول​

 من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين. 

 عن كتاب: اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة العذراء مريم السريان.

 اسم لاتينى لفظه أصلاً بودنس ومعناه خجول أو متواضع. 

 خدم فى رومية وقد أرسل تحيته إلى تيموثاوس على يد بولس الرسول 

 "يسلم عليك أفبولس وبوديس وليتس وكلافديه والأخوة جميعاً."

 ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام. 
​


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

تروفيموس الرسول​



من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين.  

عن كتاب: اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة  العذراء مريم السريان.

اسم يونانى معناه مغذ. خدم مع بولس الرسول ورافقه فى  أسفاره التبشيرية

وهو الذى اتهم باطلاً أنه حضر إلى الهيكل للإزدراء  بالشريعة

"لأنهم كانوا قد رأوا معه فى المدينة تروفيمووس الأفسسى  فكانوا يظنون أن بولس أدخله إلى الهيكل فهاجت المدينة كلها." 

وقد تركه بولس مريضاً فى ميليتس "وأما تروفيموس فتركته فى  ميليتس مريضاً."

قيل أنه صار أسقفاً على روما.


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

روفس الرسول​


 من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين.

 عن كتاب: اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة العذراء مريم السريان.

 اسم لاتينى معناه أحمر. 

 وهو ابن سمعان القيروانى الذى سخر لحمل صليب السيد المسيح، 

 وأخو ألكسندروس. لعله هو الذى أرسل له القديس بولس سلامه فى رومية

 "سلموا على روفس المختار فى الرب وعلى أمه أمى."

 وقد صار أسقفاً على تيباس بعد أن بشر كثيرين بالمسيح وهدم معابد الأصنام  وحولها إلى كنائس مسيحية


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

سوستانيس الرسول​


 احد السبعين رسولا و سوستانيس اسم يونانى معناه سليم القوة.

 يدعوه بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى كورنثوس أخاً له:

 "بولس المدعو رسولاً ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله وسوستانيس الأخ. " 

 سيم أسقفاً ونال إكليل الشهادة غرقاً فى البحر.

 بركة صلواتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

فرتوناتوس الرسول​


 من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين.

 عن كتاب: اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة العذراء مريم السريان.

 فرتوناتوس اسم لاتينى معناه ذو الحظ. 

 وهو أحد الرسل الكورنثيين الثلاثة الذين أدركوا بولس فى أفسس وأراحوا روحه  

 "ثم إنى أفرح بمجئ استفاناس وفرتوناتوس وأخائيكوس.."

 خدم مع بولس الرسول خدمة مباركة ثم تنيح بسلام


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

سوسيباترس الرسول​


 من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين عن كتاب: 

 اسماء السبعين للأنبا متاؤوس إصدار السيدة العذراء مريم السريان.

 سوسيباترس أو سوباترس اسم يونانى معناه صالح الأبوين. 

 ولد فى بيرية باليونان وقد أرسل سلامه مع لوكيوس إلى مسيحى روما، وهو نسيب  بولس الرسول بمعنى أنه يهودى مثله. 

 وقد صاحب بولس الرسول فى رحلته التبشيرية الثالثة وكان معه فى كورنثوس وقت  كتابة الرسالة إلى رومية

 "فرافقه إلى آسيا سوباترس البيرى." 

 ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

 بركة صلواتة وشفاعتة فلتكن معنا امين


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

كاربس الرسول​



من المعدودين ضمن السبعين رسولاً حسب جداول أسماء السبعين.

كاربس اسم يونانى معناه "ثمر" 

ترك بولس رداءه عنده فى ترواس ثم أرسل وطلبه من هناك

" الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت و  الكتب أيضا و لا سيما الرقوق ."2 تى 4 :13

بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا امين .


----------



## zoo (3 أبريل 2010)

ضمن السبعين رسول والذى لم اجد لهم اى  اعمال سوى اسمائهم

ايبوس اسقف  قيصرية

اكليمندس

سيفاس

قيصر

كريسبس

هرميس​


----------

